# 6/3 RAW: IT'S SUCH GOOD SHIT!



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Honestly the best part of Raw is these thread titles.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

sounds great

will definitely not watch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It seems like we are gonna spam hot women again


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

They make it sound as if Charlotte and Lacey had been together for months, double teaming on Becky. So basically now the heel, Lacey Evans, is the underdog. It's not as if Charlotte had been on RAW every single week vs. Becky since the Wildcard rule started.

Lacey Evans, Firefly Fun House, R-Truth, US Championship situation. I think that's all i'm interested in on RAW.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

They should let Dominique defend the title for his dad and just have Joe beat the fuck out of him for a solid 10 minutes, I'd tune in to see that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:yawn

So Taker will talk about a match that hasn't been built at all until recently for a who gives a fuck Saudi PPV, Roman and the Usos stand tall AGAIN, the women do something non-fulfilling, a worthless midcard title, more 24/7 shenanigans, and stupid MITB teasing to desperately pop a decent rating.

:boombrock


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If we're gonna get the hot women posting again, don't forget to throw me a bone and post some shirtless Mox :lol

As for actual Raw, I doubt Brock's actually cashing in, lol. He won't wrestle on free TV.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

as ever here for :boombrock and lacey

fuck the rest of these geeks


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Southerner said:


> They make it sound as if Charlotte and Lacey had been together for months, double teaming on Becky. *So basically now the heel, Lacey Evans, is the underdog*. It's not as if Charlotte had been on RAW every single week vs. Becky since the Wildcard rule started.
> 
> Lacey Evans, Firefly Fun House, R-Truth, US Championship situation. I think that's all i'm interested in on RAW.


Maybe she'll start winning now cause Vince loves underdogs? Ah who am I kidding she'll get jobbed out to Nikki or Dana :fuckthis


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

:boombrock


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> If we're gonna get the hot women posting again, don't forget to throw me a bone and post some shirtless Mox :lol
> 
> As for actual Raw, I doubt Brock's actually cashing in, lol. He won't wrestle on free TV.


As if you don't have every shirtless pic of Mox :ambrose 


This Raw is going to be horrid 

At least we have :boombrock


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I hope this company burns.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

not gonna comment on the sorry state of this RAW preview, but I'm just gonna get this out of the way. I want Bray to succeed, so fuck firefly funhouse, get in a ring already. Same old bray wyatt, babbling bullshit and he'll probably lose his first feud since coming back to in ring action in a year.

"BABBLING BULLSHIT AND LOSING THE FEUD IS SO YOU, BRAY! ITS SUCH GOOD SHIT!"

If Bray doesn't win a match tonight, I'm warning you, I'm going to have to post sexy pictures of Scarlett Bordeaux and joshi girls. 

:lenny


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

"will undertaker have an uninvited guest?" 


Way to spoil the shock


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

NotGuilty said:


> "will undertaker have an uninvited guest?"
> 
> 
> Way to spoil the shock


What's that supposed to mean, his in-laws are gonna show up?


----------



## Liv (Nov 2, 2015)

Scarlett round 2?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Liv said:


> Scarlett round 2?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Lesnar will blindside Rollins on the ramp just as the show is about to finish, drag him to the ring and successfully cash in, giving us another 6+ month reign of terror...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Undertaker returning is always a welcoming pleasure, If Brock teases a cash in and trolls to our dismay I would prefer that too rather than being forced to do it on Raw, Brock vs Baron lol nah.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I am only in for the women gifs/pics lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Just try to be good...please?
I probably won't watch live tomorrow, if its any good I'll watch after


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Undertaker & Brock will be by far the highlights of RAW.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you for this title.

My wife is away all week so I’m getting fucking wrecked tomorrow and am all in for hot chicks all night. This RAW is gonna be trash but the buzz is worth it if Lesnar cashes in to see the meltdown on here. Geek ass Rollins ya time is up. Lacey..just give her a win damnit.


THIS IS GOOD SHIT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

The state of creative for raw's women's division. Where do I start: 

1. Why are they writing the heel Lacey Evans as an underdog? It feels like they are trying to get sympathy on Lacey Evans and to try to get people to want Lacey to take the title from Becky. They did something similar in the Alexa/Becky feud.

2. Why are they suddenly framing it as Becky needs friends? She was and always has been, better on her own.

3. Why are they trying to bring the Irish Lasskicker back? That was her least successful character and least over of the 3. The Man and Relentlass were more compelling characters.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*This company deserves their ratings they have been getting. Trying to get a heel Lacey to have some sympathy despite after everything she has done to Becky. Not going to work, the fans are not stupid. Now they are trying to bring back the least compelling character for Becky Lynch. Taker to be interrupted by Goldberg days too late. Brock is not cashing in that bank. Yeah, this company is going to get a low rating again. Stupidity would do that to you. *_


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Regarding Becky, I think that they just don't know what to do with her now. Shes gotten past Charlotte and shes now the Womens Champ. Instead of her chasing Charlotte and Rousey (which is what gained her momentum), others are now chasing her and now they have her not as the underdog in the feud.

It's interesting the different points of view each of us have depending who we are fans of.

I'm scratching my head of the Becky/Lacey situation too.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

WindPhoenix said:


> The state of creative for raw's women's division. Where do I start:
> 
> 1. Why are they writing the heel Lacey Evans as an underdog? It feels like they are trying to get sympathy on Lacey Evans and to try to get people to want Lacey to take the title from Becky. They did something similar in the Alexa/Becky feud.
> 
> ...


They don't care about Becky. 

Or Lacey for that matter.

It's all about Charlotte.

SHE'S SUCH GOOD SHIT

:vince5


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Charlotte is all Triple H and Steph to me, I don't think Vince gives a shit. Despite it being good shit!

But does Vince have a hand in her nigh-eternal stint in the main event scene?

maybe


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

SPCDRI said:


> Charlotte is all Triple H and Steph to me, I don't think Vince gives a shit. Despite it being good shit!
> 
> But does Vince have a hand in her nigh-eternal stint in the main event scene?
> 
> maybe


Vince books the shows. He is the reason Charlotte has been in the title picture for 4 years.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Right, he's ultimately signed off on it, but Triple H and Steph started this Woman Reigns stuff.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Southerner said:


> Regarding Becky, I think that they just don't know what to do with her now. Shes gotten past Charlotte and shes now the Womens Champ. Instead of her chasing Charlotte and Rousey (which is what gained her momentum), others are now chasing her and now they have her not as the underdog in the feud.
> 
> It's interesting the different points of view each of us have depending who we are fans of.
> 
> I'm scratching my head of the Becky/Lacey situation too.


Becky never got this over by being an underdog or a chaser. Her wrestling style is the anti-thesis of an underdog. She got this over by taking no one's shit and taking action by any means necessary. This compliments her natural aggression and intensity. She has always been more over as champ than as challenger.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Think boom box Brock has been the most entertaining thing I have seen from Raw so far. And considering how much I been shitting on Brock, thats saying something.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

MJF said:


>


Holy Fuck..










Now THAT is good shit.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

For the Becky fans. 








For the rest of the fans.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Could we not do the constant pics in this thread like last time? More annoying than anything. Has nothing to do with Raw. Just saying.....


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

But the new DVD is out.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Could we not do the constant pics in this thread like last time? More annoying than anything. Has nothing to do with Raw. Just saying.....


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Could we not do the constant pics in this thread like last time? More annoying than anything. Has nothing to do with Raw. Just saying.....


More entertaining than Raw though.

Just saying.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MJF said:


> More entertaining than Raw though.
> 
> Just saying.


Then watch something else or go into the women of wrestling section? :shrug 

Just sayin.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Then watch something else or go into the women of wrestling section? :shrug
> 
> Just sayin.


i member a time when doing that kinda stuff(spamming) got people banned.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Donnie said:


> As if you don't have every shirtless pic of Mox :ambrose


Excuses, excuses :lol

I want some Mox to look at if I have to sit through seeing Brock lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Then watch something else or go into the women of wrestling section? :shrug
> 
> Just sayin.


I will be watching something else. 

Scarlett Bordeaux. 

Wasn't that clear?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

This is the only forum I use where Moderators have no issue with threads being derailed. Makes you wonder what they actually do on here really...


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Rankles75 said:


> This is the only forum I use where Moderators have no issue with threads being derailed. Makes you wonder what they actually do on here really...


I've seen them step in during regular threads going off the rails tbf.

I think the Raw discussion is different because it's meme worthy how bad the show is.

They should devote the entire show to Truth & the 24/7 title. He should always start and end the night as champ, with about 50 title changes in between. Only fun thing in WWE.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Geeks complaining about Scarlett pics...same type of dudes praising Seth Rollins promos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Not sure what the issue is with posting Scarlett pics. 90% of the RAW Discussion threads is meaningless spam posts during the show anyway.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't wait until AEW's show comes on in the Fall. Fuck WWE and fuck the old fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Geeks complaining about Scarlett pics...same type of dudes praising Seth Rollins promos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seth is part of the show tho. this Scarlett person isnt. she isnt even working for WWE. so its off-topic SPAM. 

why dont you all take your pics and go to the women of wrestling section.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

If raw was half way good there wouldn't be a bunch of sexy pictures. Gonna talk about a 20 minute pointless Ziggler woods brawl, followed by a Orton HHH promo wasting 30 minutes before Shane faces a jobber? lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Could we not do the constant pics in this thread like last time? More annoying than anything. Has nothing to do with Raw. Just saying.....


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Liv said:


> Scarlett round 2?


ITS SUCH GOOD SHIT!

OT: This is a Saudi go home show i think.. if it is they will try to do as good as they can here. Taker, Lesnar, McMahons, Triple H. Should be better than the usual shit they produce.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

i am literally here for the Scarlett pics and seeing nwo4life roasting everyone on the show :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Could we not do the constant pics in this thread like last time? More annoying than anything. *Has nothing to do with Raw*. Just saying.....


Well if you can explain to me what Raw was actually about then I can consider the stoppage of the pics :draper2


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Joe kills dom in 10 seconds then kills Rey in 5. Then WALTER debuts and starts epic feud with joe. That’s my dream


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RAW IS BOR.........deaux


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Vince books the shows. He is the reason Charlotte has been in the title picture for 4 years.


when I see Shayna baller's booking in nxt ( or what people explained me) it wouldn't surprise me if hhh really is one of the biggest. reason for charly. he does that kind of super over the top booking too


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

The Hpn said:


> Joe kills dom in 10 seconds then kills Rey in 5. Then WALTER debuts and starts epic feud with joe. That’s my dream


WALTER vs Samoa Joe would get me to tune in, I'm not sure there's a pairing I'd like to see more atm in WWE


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Disputed said:


> WALTER vs Samoa Joe would get me to tune in, I'm not sure there's a pairing I'd like to see more atm in WWE


Pete Dunn and Joe for me. But I don't want to see it on the main roster.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Taker screwing Brocks cash in would be big. They won’t do it but would be cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

YoUAiNtWoRtHiT said:


> If raw was half way good there wouldn't be a bunch of sexy pictures. Gonna talk about a 20 minute pointless Ziggler woods brawl, followed by a Orton HHH promo wasting 30 minutes before Shane faces a jobber? lol


Oh shit, there's gonna be a Trips/Orton promo tonight.

NO BOMBS


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135613241202229248

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darker (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm gonna watch Raw for the first time in months because The Undertaker is back.

I can't wair for The Undertaker kicking Goldberg's ass.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135613241202229248
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EC3 has stolen your gimmick @A-C-P

:lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Geeks complaining about Scarlett pics...same type of dudes praising Seth Rollins promos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both of them are good. Pleas don't be a foolish geek :lol

That were only like 2 people complaining about her sexy images anyway, so I don't know where you pulled that silly logic from.



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135613241202229248
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, EC3 doesn't look like he even cares anymore nor does it look like he even wants to be there. They killed him :sodone


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135613241202229248
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dunno how I can have so much sympathy for a guy I never really liked. I have seriously become an EC3 fan out of pity lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I didn't watch last week and missed part 1 of the Scarlett appreciation thread so I'm here this week for part 2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MJF said:


> EC3 has stolen your gimmick @A-C-P
> 
> :lol


Its Such Good Shit :vince2


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

ecIII is dying inside :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Its Such Good Shit :vince2


It's soooooooo you!


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> I didn't watch last week and missed part 1 of the Scarlett appreciation thread so I'm here this week for part 2


If WWE ran this gif on repeat in the 3rd hour, it would draw more viewers than the Rollins/Styles segment did last month.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Both of them are good. Don't be a foolish geek :lol
> 
> That were only like 2 people complaining about her sexy images anyway, so I don't know where you pulled that silly logic from.
> 
> ...




Just putting two and two together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So who's getting appreciated tonight guys?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chrome said:


> So who's getting appreciated tonight guys?



Scarlett Part 2


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

meh you guys complain about wwe but learn NOTHING! 
Scarlett again? no matter how big a star is , overexposure kill the hype. pick someone else, I say Eva marie, shit wrestler but that's not the issue. :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The E GEEKS complaining because the product is so shit that without the pics, there would be nothing to talk about or post :mj4


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Geeks calling others Geeks while having nothing better to do lmao.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

StylesClash90 said:


> Geeks calling others Geeks while having nothing better to do lmao.


Nerve touched. :mj4


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

StylesClash90 said:


> Geeks calling others Geeks while having nothing better to do lmao.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

WINNING said:


> Nerve touched. :mj4


Just stating the obvious nothing more.



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

StylesClash90 said:


> Geeks calling others Geeks while having nothing better to do lmao.





nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Look at the crowd booing Becky in that gif lolol even the idiots who pay to go know who should be on top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Back to the Scarlett gifs :armfold


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:heston

Geeks are hurting. RAW needs to come up soon so they can soothe in its mediocrity and not feel lost. I didn't realize how much power a shit product can wield.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


>


LOL.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

StylesClash90 said:


> Just stating the obvious nothing more.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

StylesClash90 said:


> LOL.


They are cheering a heel losing the title. Effective heel work in my book. All credit to Jinder on putting AJ over so big, be grateful.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Imagine getting paid to be on the receiving end of that...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

StylesClash90 said:


>


Less embarrassing than looking like a 12 year old kid dressing up for Halloween as Ric Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> They are cheering a heel losing the title. Effective heel work in my book. All credit to Jinder on putting AJ over so big, be grateful.


Lmao that's some cheap cop out dude, They we're relieved of their pain having to watch a Jobber holding a title he had no business in winning in the first place even Vince regrets such a horrible mistake be grateful he was sharing the ring with someone leagues ahead of him.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

StylesClash90 said:


> Lmao that's some cheap cop out dude, They we're relieved of their pain having to watch a Jobber holding a title he had no business in winning in the first place even Vince regrets such a horrible mistake be grateful he was sharing the ring with someone leagues ahead of him.


Fans popped huge whenever Ric Flair lost the title too. It's the heels job to get himself booed and his opponent cheered. Jinder was a masterful heel.

Nobody cared about AJ vs. Nak or AJ vs. Joe, yet they cared about AJ vs. Jinder, why is that? I'll tell you why, it's because, like it or not, Jinder played his role to perfection. He was a great old school heel, something the product is currently sorely lacking. The closest we have is Baron Corbin.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Gif wars by geeks now. :mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Fans popped huge whenever Ric Flair lost the title too. It's the heels job to get himself booed and his opponent cheered. Jinder was a masterful heel.
> 
> Nobody cared about AJ vs. Nak or AJ vs. Joe, yet they cared about AJ vs. Jinder, why is that? I'll tell you why, it's because, like it or not, Jinder played his role to perfection. He was a great old school heel, something the product is currently sorely lacking. The closest we have is Baron Corbin.


 Lacey is a great heel, should have taken the title off Becky 2 minutes at MITB.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao that's some cheap cop out dude, They we're relieved of their pain having to watch a Jobber holding a title he had no business in winning in the first place even Vince regrets such a horrible mistake be grateful he was sharing the ring with someone leagues ahead of him.
> ...


No Flair was just that damn good he could win the title again and lose but won't lose interest like Jinder did, He was an average Heel relying on an outdated foreign gimmick and no one has missed his presence since that's the point.

But hey Baron>>>Jinder.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

There aren't enough E geeks to take back the thread. :maury

This is going to be fun.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

@Rankles75 *I'm answering your PM question here because it has come up a few times. The live discussion threads have been laxed on open discussions for years. The thread serves almost like a chatbox. Jump in on a topic as you choose. Skip over what you don't want to talk about. It's what makes the live threads different from the regular threads on the forum that we ask stay on the one topic. *


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Hopefully the show sucks so bad that people start posting pictures and gifs of hot women again. :nice


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Bahahahahah gifs and fandom wars > literally anything WWE fork out. Thank you based mods for allowing us to shitpost. It's the only way to cope anymore.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ace said:


> Lacey is a great heel, should have taken the title off Becky 2 minutes at MITB.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

If only RAW was as entertaining as this thread.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

WINNING said:


> There aren't enough E geeks to take back the thread. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> This is going to be fun.


Your no fun ain't ya.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Clique said:


> @Rankles75 *I'm answering your PM question here because it has come up a few times. The live discussion threads have been laxed on open discussions for years. The thread serves almost like a chatbox. Jump in on a topic as you choose. Skip over what you don't want to talk about. It's what makes the live threads different from the regular threads on the forum that we ask stay on the one topic. *


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ace said:


> Lacey is a great heel, should have taken the title off Becky 2 minutes at MITB.


Maybe she is, I have no idea. I haven't watched Raw since Mania, so all I've seen her do is walk down the ramp. :shrug

I couldn't give two shits if Becky loses the title anyway.


Clique said:


> @Rankles75 *I'm answering your PM question here because it has come up a few times. The live discussion threads have been laxed on open discussions for years. The thread serves almost like a chatbox. Jump in on a topic as you choose. Skip over what you don't want to talk about. It's what makes the live threads different from the regular threads on the forum that we ask stay on the one topic. *


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Clique said:


> @Rankles75 *I'm answering your PM question here because it has come up a few times. The live discussion threads have been laxed on open discussions for years. The thread serves almost like a chatbox. Jump in on a topic as you choose. Skip over what you don't want to talk about. It's what makes the live threads different from the regular threads on the forum that we ask stay on the one topic. *


Nah, I’ll just stick to the non-wrestling forums/sub-forums ta. Thanks for “outing” me though!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm thankful this fall into oblivion has happened under Becky 2 minutes and not one of my favorites.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tony Khan is such a GOAT. Can't believe he's only 5 months older than me.

:trips8

AEW's man in charge:










WWE's man in charge:










Old fuck. :mj4


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rankles75 said:


> Clique said:
> 
> 
> > @Rankles75 *I'm answering your PM question here because it has come up a few times. The live discussion threads have been laxed on open discussions for years. The thread serves almost like a chatbox. Jump in on a topic as you choose. Skip over what you don't want to talk about. It's what makes the live threads different from the regular threads on the forum that we ask stay on the one topic. *
> ...


Well your not alone in this, Might as well post WWE>aew from here on out lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

People say Becky ain't sexy at all. Well, this should close some mouths up.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Tony Khan is such a GOAT. Can't believe he's only 5 months older than me.
> 
> :trips8
> 
> ...


 When did you switch to AEW? Seems like the entire site consists of AEW fans lol. Even WWE marks cant defend that shit.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Rankles75 said:


> Nah, I’ll just stick to the non-wrestling forums/sub-forums ta. Thanks for “outing” me though!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

BulletClubFangirl said:


>


Ooh, scandalous...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> People say Becky ain't sexy at all. Well, this should close some mouths up.


Sexy as fuck.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ace said:


> I'm thankful this fall into oblivion has happened under Becky 2 minutes and not one of my favorites.


Becky 2 minutes is weak af dude. Becky 2 moves or Becky 2 stars would be better for future reference


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>





StylesClash90 said:


> Just stating the obvious nothing more.





SayWhatAgain! said:


>


:lol :lol. can we all agree that this is more entertaining than the show? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> When did you switch to AEW? Seems like the entire site consists of AEW fans lol. Even WWE marks cant defend that shit.


Since the day that Jericho's podcast came out. I posted on the thread in the AEW section but it probably got lost because the thread is so long. Here is my post explaining my new mindset, if you're interested:

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/aew/2394686-mox-talk-jericho-39.html#post77313444


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

2 hours till the show starts and this thread is already amazing.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

When WWE Mods don't even care about keeping thread snitches PMs undisclosed you know WWE fucking sucks :lmao.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

patpat said:


> :lol :lol. can we all agree that this is more entertaining than the show? :lol


However it suits your heart's desire.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

God AEW's weekly show can't come soon enough. Vince is tone deaf.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Clique said:


> @Rankles75 *I'm answering your PM question here because it has come up a few times. The live discussion threads have been laxed on open discussions for years. The thread serves almost like a chatbox. Jump in on a topic as you choose. Skip over what you don't want to talk about. It's what makes the live threads different from the regular threads on the forum that we ask stay on the one topic. *


translation "shut the fuck up , I am enjoying the shitposting too" :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


Milfie Evans :mark:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ouch...


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Lacey is hot af and a real life badass, I don't know why she isn't a babyface. She'll never go anywhere with the traditional lady gimmick. Turn the bitch and have her crush Charlotte.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Ok, well if you’re going to post Lacey pics, I’m fine with that...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

This thread>>>>>>>>>>>>>Raw


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> Since the day that Jericho's podcast came out. I posted on the thread in the AEW section but it probably got lost because the thread is so long. Here is my post explaining my new mindset, if you're interested:
> 
> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/aew/2394686-mox-talk-jericho-39.html#post77313444


 I should have expected the switch from a Shawn Micheal's boy :lol 
my dad told me he was threatening to leave to wow all the time which is the real reason he could get away with anything because vince couldn't afford to lose one of his ace, Shawn's such a dick :lol 



StylesClash90 said:


> However it suits your heart's desire.


you are my heart's desire...
if you are a woman and looks like a fusion of Scarlett and bliss. otherwise btfo sir! :lelbrock


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

patpat said:


> Showstopper said:
> 
> 
> > Since the day that Jericho's podcast came out. I posted on the thread in the AEW section but it probably got lost because the thread is so long. Here is my post explaining my new mindset, if you're interested:
> ...


Woah easy there fella.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Lacey is hot af and a real life badass, I don't know why she isn't a babyface. She'll never go anywhere with the traditional lady gimmick. Turn the bitch and have her crush Charlotte.


I think they should have kept military Evans. she does all of the sassy southern shit and then from time to time when she has to go for an important fight 
she brings on Rambo Evans, and comes with a military-like gear an fucking bust her opponent. 
that would be good shit.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Lacey is hot af and a real life badass, I don't know why she isn't a babyface. She'll never go anywhere with the traditional lady gimmick. Turn the bitch and have her crush Charlotte.


If you saw the rating thread on here half the site was calling her ugly and talentless. Smarks are the reason this thread has been hijacked. They are as dumb as Vince.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

patpat said:


> I should have expected the switch from a Shawn Micheal's boy :lol
> my dad told me he was threatening to leave to wow all the time which is the real reason he could get away with anything because vince couldn't afford to lose one of his ace, Shawn's such a dick :lol
> 
> 
> ...


I only 'switched' because I'm tired of watching a product that's been booked terribly for so long. It's been about a decade of horrible booking. How much more loyal are we supposed to be? It's not like we 'switched' after a bad year or two. This is after several years of terrible booking. It's enough already. And when Vince is no longer booking, I will give WWE a chance again. But he's got to go. As Moxley confirmed, it's literally ALL Vince's fault. Not the wrestlers. Not even the writers. But ALL on Vince.

We gave him the better part of a decade to fix this shit. Not only has he not fixed it; but it doesn't even look like they're at least on the road to fix it. Fuck that. This has nothing to do with my liking Shawn and entirely to do with the horrible product we've had for nearly a decade now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If you saw the rating thread on here half the site was calling her ugly and talentless. Smarks are the reason this thread has been hijacked. They are as dumb as Vince.


I'm not a fan of her in ring work or her character but I can't sit there and lie and be like she's ugly. She's pretty fucking hot.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

StylesClash90 said:


> Woah easy there fella.


:lol :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I would like to take a moment and take a page out of a Moment Of Bliss. To show my full appreciation to this beautiful woman.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> I only 'switched' because I'm tired of watching a product that's been booked terribly for so long. It's been about a decade of horrible booking. How much more loyal are we supposed to be? It's not like we 'switched' after a bad year or two. This is after several years of terrible booking. It's enough already. And when Vince is no longer booking, I will give WWE a chance again. But he's got to go. As Moxley confirmed, it's literally ALL Vince's fault. Not the wrestlers. Not even the writers. But ALL on Vince.
> 
> We gave him the better part of a decade to fix this shit. Not only has he not fixed it; but it doesn't even look like they're at least on the road to fix it. Fuck that. This has nothing to do with my liking Shawn and entirely to do with the horrible product we've had for nearly a decade now.


the Shawn part was a joke, don't worry. 
I myself is a wwe fan since I was born because we follow this shit since wwwf in the fam. but no matter the loyalty, there got to be a stop. vince absolutely ruins everything and shit on his legacy. even in the attitude era, if you watch back the writing started to decline but the guys used their creative freedom to overcome that. but they don't even have that,
right now I barely even recognize rollins, their creative absolutely murdered his character, that was the final call for me. not even the moxley thing. 
and even nxt doest seem that special anymore....since it feels worthless because they get ruined in the main roster.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I would like to take a moment and take a page out of a Moment Of Bliss. To show my full appreciation to this beautiful woman.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


>


wow Braun Strowman, there was time when he was entertaining.....


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

So, whose looking forward to Raw? opcorn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My wife said she’d have a threesome with Bliss so I got that going for me at least

Let’s GET THIS THREAD GOINGGGG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> So, whose looking forward to Raw? opcorn


 me, I literally want Lesnar to beat rollins and take the title from him. A) the pure outrage would be entertaining B) I don't want rollins to be champion in this shitty era anymore. 



bradatar said:


> My wife said she’d have a threesome with Bliss so I got that going for me at least
> 
> Let’s GET THIS THREAD GOINGGGG
> 
> ...


 best wife ever? :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

patpat said:


> wow Braun Strowman, there was time when he was entertaining.....


He can still be but with this company, everything turns to shit. However, at least we can enjoy our Bliss Coffee and be on with our very life.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Becky thought about it...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

patpat said:


> me, I literally want Lesnar to beat rollins and take the title from him. A) the pure outrage would be entertaining B) I don't want rollins to be champion in this shitty era anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> best wife ever? :lol




We get drunk and have discussions like that. Bliss was the girl she said. Can’t really blame her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Ouch...


This will be the hottest pic of Lacey Evans all night.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This will be the hottest pic of Lacey Evans all night.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

imagine someone coming in like "wow so much pages before raw even begin??? the show must be anticipated" only to find pages and pages of shitposting
quality shitposting of course.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, this RAW Discussion has turned "Blissful". Alexa and Lacey, always great to see when peeking in to the thread.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

patpat said:


> imagine someone coming in like "wow so much pages before raw even begin??? the show must be anticipated" only to find pages and pages of shitposting
> quality shitposting of course.


its sad when ever bad shit posting is still better than raw lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

patpat said:


> imagine someone coming in like "wow so much pages before raw even begin??? the show must be anticipated" only to find pages and pages of shitposting
> quality shitposting of course.



We in the business like to call that “good shit”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

These shitposts will still be more entertaining than the show itself

One day entire RAW threads will be just all shitposts, even during the airing of the program itself.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Don't burn through all the pictures TOO quick lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Well, I can easily have a an early prediction, Raw will be trash tonight, bottom line. Also the woman in Lacey Evans, Becky Lynch and maybe someone else will be worth getting gifs and pics out of by tomorrow morning hits. :lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw discussion thread becoming the new women's of wrestling subsection confirmed.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> its sad when ever bad shit posting is still better than raw lol


 the choices is yours, hot pictures and funny chats in a funny mood or shitty Monday night raw :lol ( your choice is already made). 



bradatar said:


> We in the business like to call that “good shit”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :jetgood:rock1


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So I can go into every thread and derail it with pics? ok cool, good to know


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So I can go into every thread and derail it with pics? ok cool, good to know


wait you actually prefer the thread to have 2 pages because everyone is bored? :lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So I can go into every thread and derail it with pics? ok cool, good to know


Yup, feel free to spam the AEW thread when they start their weekly show. Chaos reigns!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

patpat said:


> wait you actually prefer the thread to have 2 pages because everyone is bored? :lol


I prefer to stay on topic in threads. Just me though


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So I can go into every thread and derail it with pics? ok cool, good to know


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So I can go into every thread and derail it with pics? ok cool, good to know




Read the live thread rules addressed above ya nerd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Yup, feel free to spam the AEW thread when they start their weekly show. Chaos reigns!




It’ll be fine because we’ll be talking about interesting wrestling so your spam won’t be noticed. I wonder if Roman can overcome the odds tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I prefer to stay on topic in threads. Just me though


but all of this is happening because raw sucks, if there was any kind of quality every would be discussing the show


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I was just thinking Stephanie did that stupid promo on social media earlier in the week. I really fucking hope she doesn't open up the show.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I was just thinking Stephanie did that stupid promo on social media earlier in the week. I really fucking hope she doesn't open up the show.




I’m about 95% sure she will and you saying this pushes me closer to 99%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I have yet another prediction tonight in the half hour from Raw. Another ICCOnics match vs Becky Lynch and Nikki Storm aka Nikki Cross. You all heard this prediction first hand folks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So I can go into every thread and derail it with pics? ok cool, good to know


yeah its getting old TBH

it was funny last raw because it took 75 mins before the first real match but this should not happen every time


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So should I even try to discuss the show in this thread or should I not bother cos it'll just get lost in photos of women?

TBH guys, I thought it was funny last week cos of me asking for Mox, but it really shouldn't be like this for every single Raw, it'll get old after awhile.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

patpat said:


> but all of this is happening because raw sucks, if there was any kind of quality every would be discussing the show


Not all of RAW sucks. Portions do but not all.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> I was just thinking Stephanie did that stupid promo on social media earlier in the week. I really fucking hope she doesn't open up the show.


 ohhh I think we might have a spoiler....



birthday_massacre said:


> yeah its getting old TBH
> 
> it was funny last raw because it took 75 mins before the first real match but this should not happen every time


this is very telling, last week people actually waited until the show turned shit before doing that. this time no one is giving them a chance..;


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

if Brock is winning the title tonight, WWE is gonna hasten its death real fast, we may even get something thrown in the ring tonight.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> So should I even try to discuss the show in this thread or should I not bother cos it'll just get lost in photos of women?
> 
> TBH guys, I thought it was funny last week cos of me asking for Mox, but it really shouldn't be like this for every single Raw, it'll get old after awhile.


Here's one for you










Now for me


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PresidentGasman said:


> if Brock is winning the title tonight, WWE is gonna hasten its death real fast, we may even get something thrown in the ring tonight.


I'd mark out if a bunch of trash got thrown into the ring. Sadly I don't have that kind of faith in todays crowds.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*No one is forcing you to participate in this thread. :vince6*


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, last week did mostly have a theme: Scarlett. So it didn't seem very overkill.

I do get the naysayers point. RAW still has 30 more minutes and the threads already filled with pics of women. LOL 

Lets give RAW a chance. Hopefully they don't wait 52 minutes for the first actual decent match (Stay off of the show Shane, please).

If RAW ends up being garbage, then i'm all for more pics.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Don't burn through all the pictures TOO quick lol


The Peyton thread has like 330 pages, probably 300 of those pages are pics I posted, at least the Peyton pics are gonna last lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

We need more Peyton images people.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> So should I even try to discuss the show in this thread or should I not bother cos it'll just get lost in photos of women?
> 
> TBH guys, I thought it was funny last week cos of me asking for Mox, but it really shouldn't be like this for every single Raw, it'll get old after awhile.


Well, the Mods have said they’re not going to do anything about it, so it’s apparently open season. Bit stupid really, but it is what it is...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*No one is forcing you to watch Raw either... :boombrock*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Hoping for a Bray appearance tonight and more Truth shenanigans. Also, still half expecting a last minute Brock appearance and cash in.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m gonna give RAW a chance but I’m drunk and my wife is away so if this goes to shit quick I want some Peyton pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> The Peyton thread has like 330 pages, probably 300 of those pages are pics I posted, at least the Peyton pics are gonna last lol


Care to help a brother out in the visitor page of these pics.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Well, the Mods have said they’re not going to do anything about it, so it’s apparently open season. Bit stupid really, but it is what it is...


Yeah very odd and stupid


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Southerner said:


> Well, last week did mostly have a theme: Scarlett. So it didn't seem very overkill.
> 
> I do get the naysayers point. RAW still has 30 more minutes and the threads already filled with pics of women. LOL
> 
> ...


I'll give it a chance, but we all know it's gonna suck. They'll probably job Lacey out to Natalya.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> We need more Peyton images people.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

bradatar said:


> I’m gonna give RAW a chance but I’m drunk and my wife is away so if this goes to shit quick I want some Peyton pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you dont have a wife.:bored


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will there be AEW chants?? :russo


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Guys, this is very inappropriate what all of you are partaking in. 

Have some decency. This is the Scarlett thread for goodness sake.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Lets give RAW a chance. Hopefully they don't wait 52 minutes for the first actual decent match (Stay off of the show Shane, please).


You already know he'll show up during that tag match to fuck with Roman and ruin it  I'm so tired of Shane, he needs to piss off.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Mango13 said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Guys, this is very inappropriate what all of you are partaking in.
> 
> Have some decency. This is the Scarlet thread for goodness sake.


Lacey>>>>>>Scarlet.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'll give it a chance, but we all know it's gonna suck. *They'll probably job Lacey out to Natalya*.


Oh Goodness no. Don't say that! 

That is like predicting Stephanie starting off the show. No one wants any of that.

Yeah, it probably will suck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Have Lacey, Mandy, Peyton, Lana, Scarlette, in a bikini 5 way match


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It was insanely hard for me to turn my TV to the USA network just now.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> It was insanely hard for me to turn my TV to the USA network just now.


last time i watched RAW was the go-home for WM33.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> It was insanely hard for me to turn my TV to the USA network just now.


Here's some motivation


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> It was insanely hard for me to turn my TV to the USA network just now.


but you did it anyways, congrats idiot.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Reigns kicking off RAW apparently. The Wildcard Rule still in full force!

...Which means that Shane wont be too far behind, sadly.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler: Raw



Meltzer says that Brock will have a title by the end of the night. And I quote....

“He’s winding up with the championship by the end of the night. I just don’t know which one. Each one of them does have an opponent [at Super ShowDown]. Seth Rollins does have Baron Corbin. Kofi Kingston does have Dolph Ziggler. I don’t think anyone will cry if either of those matches are changed.

Obviously the Dolph Ziggler match with Kofi Kingston was not planned to be changed because they wouldn’t have done all of this just to do it they wouldn’t have brought him back. Corbin feels like it was something thrown together at the last minute even though they were going to go in that direction.

You know they’re flying by the seat of their pants.”


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Lacey is a sex goddess.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Brock wins the title tonight, I fucking give up. I truly do. Not only will Brock have another fucking championship he doesn't need, but one of my favourites will be on the losing end of that. UGH.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Raw on very soon. I guess it's :liquor time and I don't drink.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> If Brock wins the title tonight, I fucking give up. I truly do. Not only will Brock have another fucking championship he doesn't need, but one of my favourites will be on the losing end of that. UGH.


If the reports about FOX wanting him on SDL are true then sadly I feel like we are in for another WOAT title reign.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm hyped for RAW for all the wrong reasons. If Brock wins the title tonight we may get AEW chants. The meltdown will be glorious.

It'll also be funny to see how WWE responds as far as show quality after the story just broke about everyone backstage in WWE agreeing with Moxley's interview.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This thread started well with some Scarlett Bordeaux :done

Then it unfortunately went downhill with some Lacey Evans :bunk

So it's time to get it back on track...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brock going to win the 24/7 title tonight. :banderas


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Probably Kofi. Him winning the title was always going to be one of those short term, feel good dealios.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like Kofi but I'd rather he eat the Brock cash-in than Seth. Sorry Kofi lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't wait for the shit reaction latter on if the spoiler is true.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Big dog? Where’s the hot chicks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

I feel like instead of Sami, they should have Seth and Roman be the ones talking about the company that they “aren’t supposed to”. I’m still doubting that Brock cashes in tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You guys go and post your women while I enjoy looking at Roman :lol


----------



## Austin316S (Jun 3, 2019)

yes! Agrrrr!!!!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Roman starting the show. :yawn


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Roman? Well I gave Raw a chance...


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

What a trash start fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting off Badly


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Alright I'm already bored


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Wildcard baybay... Who'd have thunk Roman would show up on RAW!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman opening the show?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank God! Hope Lesnar takes both titles


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This should be a heel penitentiary stable...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock’s gonna make some people on here tie the noose tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

:shane


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I never thought in my wildest dreams I would hate hearing the words “wild card” but here we are :serious:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Already starting the show off with Shane McMahon. :no:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:beckylol that guy that walked into the shot


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Roman? Well I gave Raw a chance...


Lacey Evans is so hot


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Shane please fuck off.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol notice how they never leave Roman out there alone for more than a second now? he's always interrupted, scared shitless they are the boos are gonna come back on him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shane too?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dammit shane why do you have to actually be entertaining...still shouldn't be hogging both RAW and Smackdown TV time


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This best in the world crap is played out fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol notice how they never leave Roman out there alone for more than a second now? he's always interrupted, scared shitless they are the boos are gonna come back on him.


They already have when his music hit there was boo's the cheers from the women in the crowd didn't start till he walked out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You get better with age, Shane? You HAVE seen your face after a few minutes of trying to wrestle, red faced and struggling for breath? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thank god the Bruins vs Blues are on tonight. can watch that while peaking in here to see what is going on


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Promo time. :yawn


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Aaaand it took like one minute for Shane to show up. Go away already


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So what is the over / under for the first match of the night? 45 mins lol


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Wonder if we won’t have any matches until 55 minutes in again this week lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> They already have when his music hit there was boo's the cheers from the women in the crowd didn't start till he walked out.


Yeah, guess what i mean is they don't wanna leave him alone so the boos are more obvious and prevalent. They immediately throw a heel out there to try and redirect the boos at them. How many times now has he been about to talk and immediately gets interrupted by Shane? its so fucking obvious.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

birthday_massacre said:


> thank god the Bruins vs Blues are on tonight. can watch that while peaking in here to see what is going on


I'll be watching mostly the game but will peak in here and there for the lolz.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What a shit start, to perk you guys up...

Penelope Ford can lick my balls, sorry baubles any day


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's gotta be weird for Renee to show up to work and not see Dean.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why am I supposed to buy Shane as a contender to Roman? Because he won a feud with the fucking Miz?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Two left feet? They gonna have a dance contest?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Now Drew?


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Not watching. But I have this thread opened just in case Brock cashes in just to see the reactions. I would LOL if he somehow managed the feat of cashing in on both champions, it would be the ultimate fuck you to everyone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Roman, Shane, and Drew? this opening continues to get worse.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Well this show has gone downhill, Roman, then Shane and now this boring idiot


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Drew just casually got out of the ring cos the Usos ignored him to go after The Revival :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

They hurt Uso's a lot when they came to RAW and made them do that comedy crap with The Revival.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Same old shit promos every week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

So it will be Reigns vs Drew at Stomping grounds. SD vs Raw star on Pay per view that is not a Survivor Series event. :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Teddy Long show already, ugh


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

6 man tag...jesus lol i'm out, i'll tune back in when this boring shits over, guessing it'll take up to 35 minutes, gotta fill those 3 hours eh Vince?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I legit couldn’t give less fucks about the jobber Revival or the Roman show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah I think I’m out this show sucks


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When is that next non Saudi PPV? In 2 weeks? That was literally the first time they've mentioned it on TV I think? :lol


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Well at least we have a match 10 minutes in.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m going to rewatch takeover


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I’ll come back later if Lesnar comes out


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Now Drew?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This company has lost it. There is no storyline, no long-term booking. Every show feels like an house show. This opening segment is the proof.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

"This sucks" "Im out" Yet sadly we'll see all of you throughout the night still. lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey is literally a 10...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Solf said:


> This company has lost it. There is no storyline, no long-term booking. Every show feels like an house show. This opening segment is the proof.


That is because Vince is writing raw during raw.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

After WM, Shane should have gone away for a while.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Solf said:


> This company has lost it. There is no storyline, no long-term booking. Every show feels like an house show. This opening segment is the proof.


THIS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yikes, this tag match


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A six man tag, we can't be having this :bunk

Here's Penelope Ford in a bikini...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I was cleaning my aquarium's filters and gravel vacuuming and lost track of time, what it happen?

More importantly, was it SUCH GOOD SHIT

:vince3


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> 6 man tag...jesus lol i'm out, i'll tune back in when this boring shits over, guessing it'll take up to 35 minutes, gotta fill those 3 hours eh Vince?


Probably closer to 45. Could see this going all the way until the commercial break before hour 2.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SPCDRI said:


> I was cleaning my aquarium's filters and gravel vacuuming and lost track of time, what it happen?
> 
> More importantly, was it SUCH GOOD SHIT
> 
> :vince3


What size tank? and what type of fish do you keep?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Yikes, this tag match




That is a perfect ass


Hey on the bright side we are getting rid of Shane and Roman right away so I don’t hate this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WE WANT ROMAN chants!!!! :mark:


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

The wildcard rule is the greatest mistake wwe couldve done this year


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

We want Roman chants. fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

People bitch no matches, they get a match, then they bitch there isnt a storyline. Don't you guys pay attention?! Literally everyone in this match is involved in a feud so it makes sense...Usos and Revival Roman and Drew & Shane.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Roman is over

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

reamstyles said:


> The wildcard rule is the greatest mistake wwe couldve done this year


Yeah instead of showcasing people they are not using like nakamura or rusev they have the same 4 people on both raw and sd . So dumb


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Sin City Saint said:


> Probably closer to 45. Could see this going all the way until the commercial break before hour 2.


You're a sick puppy, aren't you?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Velveteen Dream has more charisma in his pinky than 90 percent of raw


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice to hear the Roman chants tbh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They found the one crowd per year that will give them some positive Reigns chants.

:bjpenn

Even his best friend can't stand his booking.

:mj4


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Balls Of Steele said:


> We want Roman chants. fpalm


They've whittled the fanbase down to only the WWE diehards now. Nice job, that's how we get Roman over. Eliminate all the fans out there except for the WWE sheep


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'll give WWE credit for one thing. They at least kept Roman/Shane talking short and started a match within the first 15 minutes of the show. Better start than last week, even though it still isn't exciting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Hpn said:


> Velveteen Dream has more charisma in his pinky than 90 percent of raw


Nah, he is in NXT is just allowed to show it


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Can we get a pic of Lacey bent over doggystyle?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wild Card was sold as a way to freshen up RAW and Smackdown and showcase people that otherwise wouldn't be shown. Instead, RAW and Smackdown have been the same 25 people more less for almost 2 months.

It really is a bore and a chore.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Usos look out of shape


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


It's like she's looking into my soul.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So many commercials it's so annoying I can't wait for aew to put on a show and hopefully come through as they said with doing commercials before or after the matches and not during


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I rather be in Alexa Bliss.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/eAFC0qP.mp4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Wild Card was sold as a way to freshen up RAW and Smackdown and showcase people that otherwise wouldn't be shown. Instead, RAW and Smackdown have been the same 25 people more less for almost 2 months.
> 
> It really is a bore and a chore.


Yeah they should do get rid of the brand split they are just going to have the same handful of people on both shows. And release everyone else


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here

And I see I walked right into some eye candy floating around the water cooler.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break during this match. :lmao

Vince is just BEGGING for awful ratings and to get shit on by everyone, including longtime fans. I sincerely hope Brock wins the title at the end of the show so we can all just shit on Vince at the same time. Would be so much fun.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Selina De La Renta

http://www.imagebam.com/image/bc39e71240464424


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE is so fuckin regular with the starts of their shows. Who the fuck cares about this shit? We need some excitement in this bitch.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Southerner said:


> I'll give WWE credit for one thing. They at least kept Roman/Shane talking short and started a match within the first 15 minutes of the show. Better start than last week, even though it still isn't exciting.


Its not exciting, but it is competent, so, adequate job, WWE. After seeing the Memorial Day clown fiesta, when WWE does the bare minimum, its time to break out the party hats.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Another commercial break during this match. :lmao
> 
> Vince is just BEGGING for awful ratings and to get shit on by everyone, including longtime fans. I sincerely hope Brock wins the title at the end of the show so we can all just shit on Vince at the same time. Would be so much fun.


If he wins both, I am canceling the network lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> WE WANT ROMAN chants!!!! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


Haha what city.in Texas are they at


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah it's always the same way they start the show they talk about somebody and then the other people come out and then match starts


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ratings savior is right in your senile face Vince, push her dammit


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Haha what city.in Texas are they at


I think it's Houston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Its not exciting, but it is competent, so, adequate job, WWE. After seeing the Memorial Day clown fiesta, when WWE does the bare minimum, its time to break out the party hats.


The opening match should always be a match to get the crowd going. So it should be something like Ricochet vs Zayn or something like that


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman tagged in during the break?! Are you fucking kidding? They missed it fpalm


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

For the Lass Kickers


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The place came unglued for Roman...good thing you were at commercial when it happened. :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Lesnar wins tonight. IDGAF how stupid it is. I just want to be entertained for once. I don't watch weekly anyway.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

imagine being on commericial break for your hot tag..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course an Uso gets pinned. :lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> What size tank? and what type of fish do you keep?


its a 90 gallon and I'm trying a breeding project with an underrated New World cichlid, Tricolor cichlids/Salvinis. They are just juveniles now. I'll have to show you some pictures during breeding season when the female colors up, I'm sure she's gonna be a knockout!

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Renee really loves to state the obvious lol, Roman gets kicked by Drew and Renee says "Roman is down!". LOL no shit Sherlock :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I dont know what is worse, Raw commentary or WWE2k19 commentary


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Of course an Uso gets pinned. :lol


Gotta keep Roman looking really really strong.

unk


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Gotta make the BITW look good. :shane


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, they go to commercial when they do the hot tag?

Is Vince fucking serious? That's the best/hottest part of every tag match. 

Jesus. He's much more lost than anyone could've imagined. That's literally basic shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FFS Raw already sucks and the bruins are already losing lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> For the Lass Kickers


Damn her face is soo sultry and lustful that's kinda hot


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMFAO @ that spear!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the only way I can take Shane overpowering somebody seriously, when he has a bunch of dudes backing him up :lol


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

This show is already :trash

Memo to cole. Unhinged doesn't mean what you think it means. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does Shane McMahon have a leather jacket in hot ass Texas LOL


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

What were they chanting before Shane speared him?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Shane is gold


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This stuff lasted half an hour too long


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

The crowd is hot for the hot tag and they cut to commercial, lmao.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm blown away that they aired a commercial during a Roman Reigns hot tag. These idiots are stuck on stupid!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Decided to turn back, Shane is comical :lol


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Even though we all know they'll end getting fed to the Big Dawg sooner or later - at least the Revival didn't get buried in that segment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orton on RAW because Triple H doesn't work Tuesdays. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Completely forgot that Taker is on tonight.

:trips8


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SPCDRI said:


> its a 90 gallon and I'm trying a breeding project with an underrated New World cichlid, Tricolor cichlids/Salvinis. They are just juveniles now. I'll have to show you some pictures during breeding season when the female colors up, I'm sure she's gonna be a knockout!
> 
> :mark:


Nice to see some other people on here in the hobby. I have a 6 foot 125 in my living room with Oscars and Silver Dollars in it and a 75 planted tank with Angels and rams in my office.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lesnar to cash in during MIZ TV :lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

how in the hell are they having Roman Reigns selling "offense" for Shane McMahon? God, Shane has FUCK OFF HEAT WITH ME. GET THE FUCK OFF OF TELEVISION!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Shane is a good heel


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Taker here tonight. 20 minute Entrance incoming. fpalm


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Triple H and Randy Orton :lmao

Bray Wyatt :mark


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Aight Roman is def winning on Friday


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Okay Shane, you got your 30 minutes on the show. Now please fuck off.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

This Shane is a submission master nonsense is the most ridiculous crap. Will Shane tap out Brock at Mania. :brock4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That six man tag was such good shit...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still think Bray looks like a younger fatter Mr. Rodgers with this new gimmick :beckylol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

The Revival and Shane getting along? Shane to AEW confirmed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


>


Shes hot.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> That six man tag was such good shit...


it wasn't terrible


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

**10 minute entrance** 

“Goldberg will Rest In Peace” :taker

**10 minute exit**


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Rarely watch live. The commercials! Holy crap this is almost unwatchable. No way I could sit through it if I was paying attention.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Did they say who was going to be the guest on Miz TV?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:lol @ them doing the hot tag during the commercial break. That whole opening segment was the drizzling shits. Shane has become such a cancer.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> the_hound said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Liv could pee on me and I wouldn't even be mad


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Did they say who was going to be the guest on Miz TV?


Rollins


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Show needs wayyyyy more Lacey.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lacey's ass bent over is a work of art.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Black Cobra said:


> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> @ them having the hot tag during the commercial break. That whole opening segment was the drizzling shits. Shane has become such a cancer.


we didn't need to have Shane come out, but the tag match itself wasn't bad.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole doing his best to kill the Firefly Funhouse.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonder how many people are here for the show and how many are here for the hot girls


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz here to be Seth’s crutch through a promo I see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Who let that doping piece of shit in the building


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still cant believe they didn't capitalize on The Miz when he was white hot a few summers ago.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bring back 2018 Miz


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The crowd looks more empty than usual from the area of the Ring and LOL at that guy dancing


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll be damned: This shithole company actually managed to get legit star power, albeit only in cameo form, from dat boi McConaughey.

:bjpenn


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Does that Arena sit 5,000 ppl or what, it looks so small


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I still cant believe they didn't capitalize on The Miz when he was white hot a few summers ago.




It’s pathetic he just lost a feud to Shane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Wonder how many people are here for the show and how many are here for the hot girls


:bow


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

matthew mccanughey! Makes me like him even more that he’s a wrestling fan! Guy is awesome.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Lets get weird? WTH?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Crowd is docile tonight. Putting their main guys in the first hour because they draw zero eyeballs later on. :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I like you Miz but you aren't MJF


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Just like that Miz has moved on from being mad at Shane, even though Shane was just out there a few minutes ago still calling himself BITW.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


>


Damn that was hot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrJT said:


> Does that Arena sit 5,000 ppl or what, it looks so small


 looks like it


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rollins is so damn boring. I mean, Jesus


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rollins is ready to lose the belt lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would they announce who and when Brock would cash in?? I miss the good old days when it was a surprise when the money in the bank winner cashed in.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

June 3rd, 2019 8:37 pm Eastern time. The Miz is still a babyface. Why ?


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Orton and HHH face to face? :boombrock


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

i'm officically done with this bray shit. They Alberto Del Rio'd his ass. He should have had a physical return to the company at least 3 vignettes ago.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Rollins is so damn boring. I mean, Jesus


not his fault. vince writes his lines


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth must have read my thread.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds quiet as fuck in the arena


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I like Baron Corbin you nasaly weasel looking fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> Who let that doping piece of shit in the building


They all cheat. Even the guy who said lance cheated was himself caught cheating. He still worked his ass off to win. Taking a drug isn’t a Superman syrup, you still need long sessions training for months


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth is a little bitch. I hope Brock cashes in tonight.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like Corbin :shrug


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Joseph92 said:


> Why would they announce who and when Brock would cash in?? I miss the good old days when it was a surprise when the money in the bank winner cashed in.


Because Brock doesn't need a surprise...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DO IT NOW, BROCK.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Rollins still sucks on the mic and has zero character/gimmick.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

:brock


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

YoUAiNtWoRtHiT said:


>


Fuck yes them legs..
What happened to the Brock Party case?!?!? :russo


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lesnar on RAW 3 weeks in a row? Wonder how much Vince paid him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The whole fighting champion shtick is so over used these days


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

HEEL TURN MIZ AND ATTACK SETH AND SET HIM UP FOR BROCK


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Brock is here!!!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Whose voice is more grating. Dolph? or Seth? :Cocky


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fearless Viper said:


> Because Brock doesn't need a surprise...


Brock should not even have the MITB case


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth getting them chants from a quiet crowd and even with a 74 year old fuckhead writing his shit.

:banderas


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

The beast ! :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They said Charly was waiting backstage for Brock to arrive then he arrives and Charly is nowhere to be found :beckylol


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

I hate Renee


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Seth is mildly over in Texas. :HA


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz feeding Brock a dead Seth was too good of writing for WWE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock the coward walking away.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Why they playing Rollins' theme, he didn't do anything lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay Kofi, you are up next :kofi


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a seriously sneaky feeling Brock is winning both belts tonight lol..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

10 to 1 odds no cash in happens. If so...WWE can fuck off with their “Announcements”


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Lesnar on RAW 3 weeks in a row? Wonder how much Vince paid him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miz should have clocked him from behind. Oh well.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Just got home now.
Did I miss anything ?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I have a seriously sneaky feeling Brock is winning both belts tonight lol..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kofi aint backstage.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

dsnotgood said:


> 10 to 1 odds no cash in happens. If so...WWE can fuck off with their “Announcements”


yeah, I doubt Brock is cashing in Tonite


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

bloc said:


> Why they playing Rollins' theme, he didn't do anything lol


Ha. To awkwardly end the segment. So stupid. How writes this crap! Vince I know but still so stupid.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This Raw is so terrible so far that I would rather watch Becky, Lacey and Alexa in a three way.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Imagine saying nobody likes Corbin when you're the lowest drawing champion in WWE history. You killed WWE Seth and ran your talented friend off to AEW.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

dsnotgood said:


> 10 to 1 odds no cash in happens. If so...WWE can fuck off with their “Announcements”




If they book Seth and Kofi in the ring together tonight this whole forum is gonna hold their breath 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank god Luchasaurus signed with AEW. If Vince signed him Vince would have put him in Lucha House Party


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Jobbers are here!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth speaking TRUTH. Thanks, Seth.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Imagine saying nobody likes Corbin when you're the lowest drawing champion in WWE history. You killed WWE Seth and ran your talented friend off to AEW.


I don't know about you, but I'm a fan of Baron Corbin lol


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Wait we went from Brock coming out to snitsky 3.0


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey! We are gonna get to see how the sensitivity training is going!!


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> This Raw is so terrible so far that I would rather watch Becky, Lacey and Alexa in a three way.


Id pay to see that

It would be the fappening II


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

They could live stream the Sahara and it wouldn't be as dry as this show has been quite frankly most the year. At least then you'd see a desert fox heel it up on some unsuspecting hares and hedgehogs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lars has a little bit of gray coming out of his beard he needs to color it more


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Patrick Sledge said:


> I don't know about you, but I'm a fan of Baron Corbin lol


Agreed. Rather hear baron on the mic than boring Seth.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lucha Avengers?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Lars is the Mexican Wrecking Party. :lenny


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is this happening if this is going to happen Friday??


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Reminds me of when the Mexicools beat the shit out of Matt Morgan


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boooo we want crazy NIKKI!!!!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's so easy to pickout the rejoiners in this thread.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Billie's non existing chin is so odd looking


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I was going to whack one out to an Autumn Falls porno scene...










I've now changed my mind, this thread will do.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why is Nikki letting these jabronis shit talker her? Hasn't she beaten them 3 times clean?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa and Peyton.

:trips8


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they really de-gothed Nikki UGH


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Whoever does this make up should be handed their jotters.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I stepped away from the LARS segment while he was walking down the ramp...

Came back two minutes later and it's already on the Alexa/Nikki segment...

Damn... that was quick lmfao!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

What in the blue fuck happened? I literally went to get chips when Lars was coming out and I come back and see Bliss and Cross :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun and Lashley in an arm wrestling match :HA


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ooh No. Not an Alexa Bliss face turn.

Who's writing this crap !!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, obviously some type of fuckery is going down when Rey gives up the US Title, right?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Are they going to do a rehash of that Trish Stratus and Mickie James angle with Nikki and Alexa? Also, what the hell happened to crazy Nikki? Now her hair is combed and she's wearing makeup. I guess Vince didn't like the over the top gimmick for her?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa has been heel so long it just feels like she's not being real with Nikki. :lol


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Arm Wrestling Contest. :yawn


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alexa turning face?!? :mark:

And like Bliss, Nikki Cross is a smol bean that must be protected at all costs. :sk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ooh God. Going from bad to worse.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

IIconics are brilliant on the mic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton about to lose isn't she? :sadbecky


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Cant understand the hate on Sullivan.
What does he lack?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:deanfpalm


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Oh becky please go away forever


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Whatever happened to the whole Stephanie is gonna punish Lesnar thing. Did they just change the story again right before the show?


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

I would let Alexa do whatever she wanted


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


>


That is all kinds of hot lol. That would boost ratings


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Why is Nikki letting these jabronis shit talker her? Hasn't she beaten them 3 times clean?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Kofi aint backstage.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk




Do we know where he is? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135710100465758209


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Alexa has been heel so long it just feels like she's not being real with Nikki. :lol


When is the last time Alexa wrestled? I feel like it's been fucking months.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

They can only draw parents who take their kids now lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Alexa turning face?!? :mark:
> 
> And like Bliss, Nikki Cross is a precious smol bean that must be protected at all costs. :sk


Nikki Cross is on the escalating Ruby Riot hot scale.

Where she gets hotter week after week. 

Both went from 5 to high 7's. I wouldn't kick them out of bed in the morning.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This show is putrid


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's so silly for them to have the wrestlers go to the ring and then they have to wait another 3 minutes to cut a promo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Whatever happened to the whole Stephanie is gonna punish Lesnar thing. Did they just change the story again right before the show?


Vince probably rewrote it lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Cant understand the hate on Sullivan.
> What does he lack?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


He's a generic giant with a boring as fuck name, appearance and apparel in jabroni angles with shit like Lucha House Party. He lacks just about everything except size.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

"Some come on! Lets go throw those shrimps on the barbi"... WWE writers, Australians don't actually say that. That was cringe.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Do we know where he is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still in Ghana i guess.



Arm wrestling = some good shit tonight.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


>


That’s good stuff!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This show is boring as fuck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We're not even an hour in this show yet fpalm


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

I wish tri0ke h could just buy NXT out from Vince


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135710100465758209


I still don't get why so many people hate the iiconics. They have such legit chemistry together and feel like a real tag team. They are a hoot.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

SPCDRI said:


> VitoCorleoneX said:
> 
> 
> > Cant understand the hate on Sullivan.
> ...


he was awesome to watch in NXT. I like Lars, but WWE have him very limited right now


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> This show is putrid


What's worse is that this is their second dead fish show after DON, and you would think they'd try to put on a good effort.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

blaird said:


> That’s good stuff!!


one of my faves.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Still in Ghana i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I see Brock dragging his lifeless body to the ring..

Arm wrestling is good if Bob wins and Vince books Renee to do a Lita like sex scene with him since ya know he’s taking care of her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I actually enjoyed the IIconics just now lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are the fucking best :lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Oh great, a Becky promo. And raw wasn't being awful for once. In come Seth and Becky. Lame.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

WE WANT LACEY! WE WANT LACEY! WE WANT LACEY!


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> They are the fucking best <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


I gotta agree, the IIconics are so much fun.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Whatever happened to the War Vikings


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh great its becky f'n cringe


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Since when is Becky considered a fighter? This chick isnt entertaining.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Borrrrrrringgggggg asssss fuckkkkkk.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Come beat this ass Lacey show her how a real woman does it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Fucking hell Lacey's thighs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is she talking like it's 1950?


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Can Becky Lynch cut a promo without sounding like a rejected audition for the next Elder Scrolls game?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Lacey :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

fuck off Charlotte


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lacey legit has better back and shoulder development than 80 percent of the male roster.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This show desperately needs some Charly segments.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

took 11 years for vince mcmahon to watch dark knight? :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Queen is here to class this segment up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What chants for Lacey?!

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fugg this crowd!

The ingrates!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey is an impossible once in a lifetime talent


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

it's obvious with evans that she's just saying scripted lines.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky is getting as boring as Rollins on the mic


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Lacey handled those What chants extremely well.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I love me some Lacey, she’s so bad


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Why is she talking like it's 1950?


Well, in many ways, that seems to be the year Vince is stuck in.

"Pooper scooper. That's good shit!"


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lacey and Charlotte just need to kiss. For...scientific purposes.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I really don't understand the Lacey hype. She reminds me of a kangaroo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lacy getting the WHAT chants. :mj4


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The Hpn said:


> Whatever happened to the War Vikings


You mean Experience Raiders?
They are probably in the parking lot and thinking about what they did wrong since being called up to the main roster.

They are a great example of how to kill every momentum and buzz.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Enourmous Fake Tits...damn


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Thank God for Lacey. That Becky promo was dry as dirt.

The Queen is here! Charlotte and Becky in the same segment. People are going to rage. lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey look both Flair and Evans are in wrestling gear , I wonder what's going to happen next


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

The XL 2 said:


> Lacey legit has better back and shoulder development than 80 percent of the male roster.


Her back. :banderas


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I despise Charlotte and Becky


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Notice that when becky came out, big pop. Charlotte comes out, wooos everywhere. Lacy comes out and everyone sits on their hands


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte is saying woo all you can do


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Can Titty Flair fuck off forever? please?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

She brought up the record this forum is about to explode 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Lacey outshines both these geeks.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Hpn said:


> Whatever happened to the War Vikings


They are playing poker in the green room with RAW's tag champs. another week of this and they're gonna have to put Ryder's face on milk cartons.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

FFS this bitch is on RAW too :fuck


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Great camera work there Dunn, you fucking idiot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"DUBA YOU DUBA YOU E"

:ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Each time I see Charlotte she somehow becomes more unbearable than the previous time. She just needs to go away for a bit. She's stale.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Run along back to the B show Charlie


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

I love this match already


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Lacey would beat the crap out of Flair in a real fight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Woman's Right needs to just be a signature.

It's been made loko weak since it debuted on the main roster.

Lacey needs a new finisher or two.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


They are ugly


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Well there you at only 8 reigns in WWE is already bring up breaking Flair record


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Charlotte is underrated on the mic


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The booking makes zero sense if Charlotte wins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Ooh No. Not an Alexa Bliss face turn.
> 
> Who's writing this crap !!!!


It looks like that unless she's going to turn on Nikki


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Its gonna be SUCH GOOD SHIT to see Lacey lose clean for the 5th or 6th time in a month.

:mark:


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

My two favorites going head to head in a match now? Lacey vs. Charlotte? Err...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Charlotte going to carry this green ass Charlotte wanna be


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The biggest no sell I have ever seen in my life


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Charlotte is underrated on the mic


no she isn't. she talks hella slow and in a boring monotone voice. She legit sounds retarded.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Man screw this Becky should just clock both of them why is she even watching this?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

is this a shoot...wtf is going on...horrendous


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Charlotte going to carry this green ass Charlotte wanna be


Lacey just destroyed them both on the mic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's a miracle Brock Lesnar has been in the last few weeks in a row on the show


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I seriously think Charlotte is one of the worst mic workers in the company, she is awful. I'll take Lacey over her any day.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Charlotte has gone into business for herself.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

We Want Becky Chants. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"We want Becky" chants during this shit.

:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love Lacey but this match is awful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

What the hell are these two even doing?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is fucking awful holy shit.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Lacey just destroyed them both on the mic.


Must have been watching a different promo than me I guess.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Did they not know they were gonna have a match or something? Its like they're shooting on each other with no communication or plan at all.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Becky getting the loudest chants of the night. :lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> This is fucking awful holy shit.


truly looks like Charlotte has gone into business for herself with this match.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Give me the iconics stat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte giving Lacey epic wedgies but they changed the camera angle


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Has Lacey's allure already worn off?!

Does Vince not see her as a potential face of the division?

She hasn't been booked good at all.... very disconcerting...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

what the fuck is this shit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Great camera work there Dunn, you fucking idiot.


His teeth must have hit the wrong button when he reached for his coke


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Vince is in the back right now watching this trash “THIS IS SUCH GOOD SHIT”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I feel like Charlotte is going into business for herself and didnt like that shot Lacey gave her. I dunno what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Can Sasha please come back and give Becky an actual interesting feud?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Patrick Sledge said:


> truly looks like Charlotte has gone into business for herself with this match.


Lets be honest, Lacey is everything Charlotte wishes she was. The looks, charisma, mic skills, class. She's definitely jealous so she's trying to bury her.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Charlotte purposely sabatoging this match to make Lacey look like hot garbage?


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE gives away a Lacey/Charlotte match, with no promotion on Raw. Where the only wrestler the crowd gives a shit about is on the outside.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Lacey's ass is so hot.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


So far that’s been the best part of Raw.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

EMGESP said:


> Is Charlotte purposely sabatoging this match to make Lacey look like hot garbage?


Thats...certainly what it looks like.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Maybe Charlotte didn’t take too kindly to Lacey’s right hand? 

This is awful.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

They've managed to make Becky incredibly lame. She's just happy to stand around while her 2 enemies talk, then just gets out the ring when told. Wow, what a badass. Also, I watched the promo, Lacey is worse than Charlotte on the mic, and that's saying something.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Lets be honest, Lacey is everything Charlotte wishes she was. The looks, charisma, mic skills, class. She's definitely jealous so she's trying to bury her.


I agree Lacey is a much better blonde than Charlotte in every way. Charlotte is terrible on the mic I don't know why people think her mic skills are anywhere near Alexa's or Becky's.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Careful, don't work yourself into a Shoot brother!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Charlotte trying to help Lacey by slowing things down since she cant seem to keep up with Charlotte. Good Lord send Lacey's ass back down to NXT until she figures out how to actually wrestle.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Its gonna be nice witnessing Goldberg's legendary entrance a couple more times


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'm assuming that them trying to do the same moves on each other is planned. Like they are trying to establish that neither can get a huge upper hand on the other. Maybe? Maybe not? Like, what if this ends up them turning to Becky and joining forces again? I can only hope because I don't want to see Lacey lose another match clean already.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bosnian21 said:


> Maybe Charlotte didn’t take too kindly to Lacey’s right hand?
> 
> This is awful.


Lacey should just shoot her back and kick charlottes ass


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey getting stiff back at her I like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd rather see Nia Jax squash someone


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Are they just shooting on each other? What the hell just happened?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chopped Lacey right on the nipple, ow


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

The entire women's segment was awkward and stilted as hell.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Charlotte is :trash. Lacey is the Hottest Woman in WWE. :homer


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wkc_23 said:


> We're not even an hour in this show yet fpalm


moxley was right!!! raw feels like FOREVER!!!! :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Charlotte misses every kick by a mile.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

This shit is seriously still going on? Is there nobody else on the roster anywhere to feud with Becky? Can't we put her up against Corbin or McIntire for the sake of changing shit up finally?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

LULZZZ that missed leg sweep.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Charlotte is making Lacey look bad.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Are they ad-libbing a match and deliberately stiffing each other? Seriously, what is this?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Who am I supposed to be supporting here? They're both bitches :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the man handle slam WTF


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Good lord, Charlotte better be suspended for ruining this match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Both women are having a rough match...very sloppy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Awakard collision.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me if Charlotte is sabotaging Lacey. Doesn't want another tall blonde taking her spot.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

This is such a weird match. Its like Charlotte isn't even trying and trying to make Lacy look horrible.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I want to work stiff with Lacey.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like all these women okay, but damn this is bad


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Becky is like...fuck this match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That slam is such shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Patrick Sledge said:


> Good lord, Charlotte better be suspended for ruining this match.


She'll never get any negative consequences for deliberately tanking this match, if that is what she's doing.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

What was more awkward? Miz frog splash or the double cross body right there?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Becky and Lacey had a FARRRRR better match at MITB


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

the_hound said:


>


Damn Mickie and her mini skirts were legendary back then


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Did Becky do the rock bottom? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell was that shit match? Jesus. Even the fans of each wrestler are shitting on it.

:trips8


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lacey such trash that not even Charlotte could carry her ass, terrible. Poor Charlotte having to be associated with that


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Lacey looks worse in a match against Charlotte than she did against Becky


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

This has to be Charlotte's worst match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait did I just see Becky Lynch copy with Tessa Blanchard foot scrub thing on the mat


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

WWE has got to realize Charlotte's time is coming to an end. Road life is not treating her well. The milk's gone bad.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Charlotte should be punished for that display. Truly bush-league to sabotage the match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

THANK YOU BECKY FOR ENDING THAT MATCH


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Charlotte had to have tanked that. Shes twice the worker Becky is and Becky and Lacey had a fine match. If Charlotte wants to have a good match she will. Theres gotta be heat between those two somewhere.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is worse than an Iiconics match lol


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Charlotte looks like shit in this match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can Dominic finally get choked out he’s been around and they’ve done nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Did Becky do the rock bottom? :lol


Michael Cole called that move the angle slam?! Its the Rock Bottom


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did Becky do the joint smoking motion for that? That was some trippy shit, I have no clue what just happened.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Lacey such trash that not even Charlotte could carry her ass, terrible. Poor Charlotte having to be associated with that


Oh shut up already. Everyone here saw that Charlotte just went out of her way to make Lacey look bad.

Lacey and Becky had a great match at MITB. Either Charlotte sucks in the ring or she threw the match. You decide.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The loveliest lady Lacey is here at long last.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised if Charlotte was drunk. Her personality and demeanor literally changes week to week. She sounded drunk last week on SD commentary. Her old man was a drunk, she looks like trash without makeup, and just went out and looked like absolute trash.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hour and 15 minutes in and not one Charly segment yet, this is unacceptable


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

People blaming Charlotte for that train wreck? Charlotte who has had a number of outstanding matches. Yeah let's blame her and not the actual reason the match wasn't good....That would be Lacey "I have no idea how to wrestle" Evans.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Big ups to Lacey on the sell of Becky's new finish. Thats how you make it look good.

Trash match tho.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

What was the point of that? Why not just have Becky rock bottom Lacey to end their promo? Charlotte didn't even need to be there. Pointless.

"good shit" though amirite


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope I never see a Lacey Evans/Charlotte match ever again. Awful chemistry.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Lacey looks worse in a match against Charlotte than she did against Becky


The both stiffied each other and tanked the match because they've got static. Lacey is green, but she ain't THAT bad, and Charlotte has no excuse unless she was throwing the game.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So what exactly was the point of that? Please let it lead to Charlotte and Lacey teaming back together against Becky. :fingerscrossed

The match wasn't great, but I do like how they were trying to establish that neither Charlotte or Lacey could keep the upper hand on the other.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Patrick Sledge said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Charlotte was drunk. Her personality and demeanor literally changes week to week. She sounded drunk last week on SD commentary. Her old man was a drunk, she looks like trash without makeup, and just went out and looked like absolute trash.


Seemed like Xanax to me, she sabotaged that match on purpose tho.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe better come out here and destroy Rey. Or be in the back destroying Dominic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Hour and 15 minutes in and not one Charly segment yet, this is unacceptable


God, you just know Charly is a freak :homer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It literally looked like they were wrestling in quicksand.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Patrick Sledge said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Charlotte was drunk. Her personality and demeanor literally changes week to week. She sounded drunk last week on SD commentary. Her old man was a drunk, she looks like trash without makeup, and just went out and looked like absolute trash.


Honestly yeah she could have been a lil tipsy and I don't think she really favored Lacy tonight for some reason.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if Charlotte is sabotaging Lacey. Doesn't want another a tall *and actually attractive* blonde taking her spot.


FTFY, fam-a-lam. :yoshi

And that would be very disappointing if true, since I never pegged Charles as being cuntish like that.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

if dom gets choked out.......


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

People who think Lacey can't wrestle are definitely stupid and biased. Lacey is pretty damn good in the ring. Charlotte tanked that match and that's all there is to it


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> People blaming Charlotte for that train wreck? Charlotte who has had a number of outstanding matches. Yeah let's blame her and not the actual reason the match wasn't good....That would be Lacey "I have no idea how to wrestle" Evans.


Dude you could tell from the start of the match Charlotte was deliberately shutting down any offense Lacey was trying to get and using her bigger frame to just tie her up in headlocks and Lacey was confused as to what was going on. Anyone with two eyes could see she tanked the match and Im the biggest Charlotte mark on earth.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Southerner said:


> So what exactly was the point of that? Please let it lead to Charlotte and Lacey teaming back together against Becky. :fingerscrossed
> 
> The match wasn't great, but I do like how they were trying to establish that neither Charlotte or Lacey could keep the upper hand on the other.


If I was Lacey the last thing I'd want is to team with the woman that just went out of her way to bury her...


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I guess the match wasn't planned

Sloppy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

A Lacey/Becky segment on its own would have been fine. Again, Charlotte was shoehorned even into this. There was literally no point for any of that. I thought she was feuding with Bayley anyway.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Oh shut up already. Everyone here saw that Charlotte just went out of her way to make Lacey look bad.
> 
> Lacey and Becky had a great match at MITB. Either Charlotte sucks in the ring or she threw the match. You decide.


Lacey getting laid out again tells me she's either winning the title soon, or they've dropped her. I guess we'll find out next week. If Becky is feuding with someone else and the rock bottom was the blow-off, then they've dropped her.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> God, you just know Charly is a freak :homer


100% I love how when she noticed her friend was recording she bent down for the camera.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> People blaming Charlotte for that train wreck? Charlotte who has had a number of outstanding matches. Yeah let's blame her and not the actual reason the match wasn't good....That would be Lacey "I have no idea how to wrestle" Evans.


Mostly agree. Charlotte certainly wasnt at her best there but Lacey was very sloppy in that one.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

The only stars we've seen so far are Undertaker and Goldberg in a teaser trailer and Connor Mcgregor in a whiskey ad.
:mcgregor2


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

That Lacey/Charlotte match was bad, dying a death, crowd did not care. Becky interfered and the fans instantly gave a shit to what was happening and saved us from a a bad match. Do people really think Charlotte was sabotaging Lacey?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

While we are waiting


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"Undertaker as awesome as ever."

Taker is one of my three favorite wrestlers of all time alongside Terry Funk and Hansen, but that is an intellectually insulting statement kayfabe or not. He fought as honorably as anyone, but Father Time scored a clean pin on Taker numerous years ago and remembering the thoroughbred Taker was vs the worn muscled mule he is now, that's insulting.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

The Charlotte fatigue is real


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Becky and Lacey match was far, very far from great at MITB


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

the_hound said:


>


Joel Gertner?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

JOE JOE JOE JOE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love Joe, but he gotta get rid of that hair :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe's hair.

:mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I said to myself wait what the fuck Rey is a champion? Totally forgot he beat Joe :beckylol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they should have just give the title back to Joe


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Why the hell is he speaking Spanish to Joe?


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Kill the midget joe


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

BEAT HIM DOWN JOE. FIRST ON THE MIC, THEN PHYSICALLY, THEN ON THE MIC AGAIN!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Joe should of been a heavyweight champion at least once in this company.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

These two men deserved a better program


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So is Rey actually injured? I'm surprised they're letting him take an attack like that if his shoulder is actually hurt...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe is such a heel wens3


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

I don't have it in me no more Im out


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Samoa Joe can do no wrong in my eyes.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> This match is worse than an Iiconics match lol


Don't bury your favourite. Peyton's not that bad. She's not good either, but she's passable. Billie is fucking HORRIBLE though.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> Why the hell is he speaking Spanish to Joe?


Pandering to the hispanic demo


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Shocked they just gave it back to Joe and they didnt have a match for the held up title between Joe and someone. But the US Title back where it belongs. Joe! Joe! Joe!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Joe should of been a heavyweight champion at least once in this company.


Joe should have been the MITB winner, imagine him stalking Kofi or Seth before cashing in?


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> A Lacey/Becky segment on its own would have been fine. Again, Charlotte was shoehorned even into this. There was literally no point for any of that. I thought she was feuding with Bayley anyway.


True that. Putting Charlotte into it does nothing except take a way from the Lacey / Becky buildup..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh God, Joe still has that fugly haircut. :suarez2 Well, at least he found one way to make me dislike him. :serious:



GloriousLunatic said:


> Nikki Cross is on the escalating Ruby Riot hot scale.
> 
> Where she gets hotter week after week.
> 
> Both went from 5 to high 7's. I wouldn't kick them out of bed in the morning.


Ruby's buzzcut and tats are turn-offs for me, but the longer red hair is a nice touch.

As for Nikki, she never struck me as attractive, but rather cute at the very least. However, I fully admit that she looked nicer than usual tonight.

:bjpenn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Russo arm wrasslin time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Here comes the arm wrestling contest. uttahere


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This will go really well i'm sure.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dominic drops down from the catwalk like 1997 Sting and hits Joe with a burning hammer to save his father


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Strowman looks like he's been juicing something fierce lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lashley: Braun were a bathturd!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Where tf is Corbs?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Arm wrestling?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Why Rey did not congratulate Andy Ruiz on being the first Mexican heavyweight champion of the world??


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Please AEW hurry up and get on the air already


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Arm wrestling contest next? time for more Charly


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Who green lit an arm wrestling match


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock having his gear confirms he is cashing in.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm not sure there's been a clean finish to an arm wrestling contest in pro wrestling history. I fully expect history to repeat itself here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor Braun killed his momentum


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Joe is a straight goon!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Beyond tragic how Joe could be a *12-time* U.S. Champion and *still* be an utter geek at the rate they've booked him. :armfold


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I just saw Over The Top. So you know what we are going to do tonight. :braun vs :lashley in a arm wrestling contest. :vince


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Where tf is Corbs?


Probably will interfere in the Lesnar/Rollins match if it actually happens tonight. Then they will probably do Lesnar/Rollins/Corbin at Super Showdown. Either that or we get Corbin/Lesnar which would be an absolute dumpster fire. There's no way they are keeping Lesnar off the card though. 

They could also pull Corbin and do Rollins/Lesnar again for the desert prince. This shit is being booked on the fly anything can happen.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

What if Brock decides to use the MIB to cash in on the 24/7 Champion? Just as a big razzberry to the fans.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

What's to stop seth from taking the coward's way out and getting himself disqualified? He's already resorted to low blows and chairs because he is simply outclassed in every way by :brock


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao at them doing Cesaro vs Ricochet again.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

These 2 are wrestling again??? This is like the 3rd week in a row they are going to wrestle!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm actually alright with seeing that rubber match. They mesh well together in the ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rexmundi said:


> What's to stop seth from taking the coward's way out and getting himself disqualified? He's already resorted to low blows and chairs because he is simply outclassed in every way by :brock


He should do that even if its not in the script lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Walking Armageddon is still a better nickname for Lashley than "The Almighty"


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

LOL Cesaro vs. Ricochet again tonight. Chances are that Cesaro wins to keep that 50/50 booking going.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait did I just see Becky Lynch copy with Tessa Blanchard foot scrub thing on the mat


Becky did that foot scrub thing in her heel days in NXT against Bayley after she turned on her.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ricochet sounds like he's being held at gun point whenever he's cutting a promo


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Lmao at them doing Cesaro vs Ricochet again.


So? watch them kill it on Raw for the 3rd week again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Arm wrestling match?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Ricochet sounds like he's being held at gun point whenever he's cutting a promo


Okay that was funny, I can never take Ricochet seriously on the mic


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Braun and Lashley are more entertaining doing this shit than Reigns and Rollins are doing anything.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Hpn said:


> Who green lit an arm wrestling match


ITS GOOD SHIT. ITS SO YOU, BOBBY!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

An arm wrestling contest :WTF

Here's Penelope Ford shaking her tits...


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lashley is THE MOST CONFUSED MAN ON EARTH


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

This arm wrestling match rules


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Rudy Charles officiating an arm wrestling match on WWE RAW in 2019. Never thought that this would happen during his days as "Senior Ref" in TNA.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Get these two fucking dweebs off of my TV. Crowd is officially DEAD.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Such good shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Can we replace this shit with an NXT weekly show on the USA network


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I'm not sure there's been a clean finish to an arm wrestling contest in pro wrestling history. I fully expect history to repeat itself here.


Well...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bobby is still an ox


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They're really throwing away the Cesaro / Ricochet feud on free TV. :lmao

Thank you kindly, WWE. But don't worry, we still have more than enough reasons to stream your PPVs instead of wasting cash on the Network. :cornettefu



The3 said:


> Why Rey did not congratulate Andy Ruiz on being the first Mexican heavyweight champion of the world??


Simple:










8*D


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Only if Lio was here to talk shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

These two guys are genetic freaks!!!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

That was :yawn


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don’t think Bobby ever lifted an ambulance so


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Not the biggest fan of Renee, but she looks TIDY tonight, damn.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Ricochet sounds like he's being held at gun point whenever he's cutting a promo


:kobelol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder not being able to get past Carmella to keep the title.

:lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

LMFAO @ that golf course title change.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Some quality arm wrest...er, arm sports entertainment to reel the punters in.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why was Jinder in his wrestling gear at a golf course? How did he even know where R Truth was? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ec3 is a meme now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

EC3 giving no fucks


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

EC3 shows more charisma drinking from a cup than Seth has shown in his entire career.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Bobby actually did good in that segment imo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They need to do more stuff like the golf course title change, that's exactly what will make the title fun imo.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao at EC3. That poor bastard can't hide his true feelings


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why the fuck is Jinder Mahal in his wrestling attire


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn EC3 lighten up its your buddy Rockstar Spud lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Nikki is awesome


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

gonna need mutiple HD pics of Alexa in those pants, shame they're not White Spandex Pants


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Raw hasn't been too bad. Always good to see Bobby and Jinder get cucked in back to back segments. Not to mention Lacey.

:bjpenn


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa looking fine in white pants.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> Why was Jinder in his wrestling gear at a golf course? How did he even know where R Truth was? :lol


Times have got tough for Jinder since he lost the belt. His gear is the only clothes he owns now..


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Alexa is so cute


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> They need to do more stuff like the golf course title change, that's exactly what will make the title fun imo.


Agreed....have it change in random places like movies, mall, Taco Bell whenever and show it on social media...would keep me entertained


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> These 2 are wrestling again??? This is like the 3rd week in a row they are going to wrestle!


I think that it should become a meme. Ricochet should wrestle Cesaro for 52 weeks straight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

IIconics next :mark:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Imagine MJF, Miz and EC3 all in a ring with live mics together. It would be like watching Jersey Shore.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena getting Jeff Foxworthy’s leftovers


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a dissapointing outfit from Alexa

Please let Peyton win


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

So, are they ever going to do a 24/7 title change at a Strip Club. :hmmm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Spud reuniting with his beloved "young, supple" Ethan at long last!  Shame it's because they're hunting for the jobber belt, but at least it looks like it's finally happening after the stupid old bastard needlessly axed it.

And congrats to John Boy on his continued success outside of this shithole company. :salute


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

EC3 looks like he’s having so much fun lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Not a bad RAW tonight. And Ricochet/Cesaro to come? Big thumbs up for that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Iconic's pose literally makes them look autistic. Just get rid of that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> What a dissapointing outfit from Alexa
> 
> Please let Peyton win


Yeah it's like she has gone into "mom" mode :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

IIconics got a jobber entrance? Fuck off WWE. Also they totally need to start using Peyton's music over Billies because Peyton's music is a million times better.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

RubberbandGoat said:


> EC3 looks like he’s having so much fun lol


I know current WWE is brain dead creatively but I REALLY hope this is just a big arc for EC3's character.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Peyton's offense look like shit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So, when in the world are the IIconics defending those titles? It's almost been two months since Mania, have they even defended them once?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Piehound said:


> Times have got tough for Jinder since he lost the belt. His gear is the only clothes he owns now..


He went from hanging out in the Taj Mahal to having to use one of India's designated shitting streets. 8*D


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont know why Carmella got fake lip implants. She looked fine before


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

So glad we are finally getting some Nikki Cross after being on the roster for so damn long.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> So, when in the world are the IIconics defending those titles? It's almost been two months since Mania, have they even defended them once?


Their gimmick is pretty much to lose everything except title matches LOL


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> So, when in the world are the IIconics defending those titles? It's almost been two months since Mania, have they even defended them once?


Next PPV they are going to lose them to Mandy and Sonya hopefully, and I say that as a big IIconics fan.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wish Peyton would just get naked FFS what is she doing having this stupid match


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Did Nikki shit her pants?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I wish Peyton would just get naked FFS what is she doing having this stupid match


I think @Mordecay would die :beckylol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa ordering coffee from ring side. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Crowd is ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


I seriously can't even blame the crowd. What a shit show, so far.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

The iiconics are so hilarious. "YAY YA SAT IN CAWFEE"


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Incoming poop joke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

A coffee gimmick? And Alexa is a terrible actress. Glad Nikki won though


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re really gonna run with this Alexa coffee gimmick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh so that's why they got Alexa to wear white pants.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This match is cringeworthy and the IIconics are garbage


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fell into the coffee with white pants on :beckylol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lulz the Iconics lose again


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Am I the only one who gets 'Clueless' vibe from Alexa and Nikki?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

White pants probably wasn't the best choice of color for Bliss to wear, with coffee on her ass. Looks like something else :lol :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont know why Carmella got fake lip implants. She looked fine before


More surface area for suckin the D


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why were these jabronis ever made tag champs if they would lose singles and tag matches clean on television every week? What's worse, Ryder/Hawkins not being on RAW or Smackdown in a match in almost a month, or the Iiconics jobbing clean every week? Either way, WWE TAG TEAMING IS SOME GOOD SHIT

:vince3


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

What am I watching right now ? fpalm


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Nikki Cross needs to go away


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So the IIconics are ever gonna win a match?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So this...isnt the main event AND they're confirming its Rollins and not kofi?

Wtf?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So what is the deal with Alexa, exactly? First you hear she might never wrestle again, then she's doing moves all normally :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The fact Brock showed up 3rd week in a row is pretty impressive


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Just approaching the 2 hour mark. Why does RAW always seem like a marathon? :sodone


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Mox Girl said:


> So, when in the world are the IIconics defending those titles? It's almost been two months since Mania, have they even defended them once?


They lost 4 or 5 times clean, or something crazy, but they were all non-title.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Those eyes of anger from Alexa. Hope to see her back in wrestling matches again soon.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nikki wins! Nikki wins! Nikki wins! :mark: *And* Alexa has finally turned face again! :WOO


If their chemistry continues to develop even decently and Vince finally takes his meds properly, there's only one course of action when it's all said and done: GIVE THESE LADIES THE TAG BELTS, WWE!

:ayoade


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Peyton got distracted by a cup of coffee. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alexa is hot. Not used to her having a sympathy gimmick lol
And wow how Rhonda missing is a bigger deal than I would imagine


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

2 hours in and still not one Charly segment, again this is unacceptable.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rkolegend123 said:


> The fact Brock showed up 3rd week in a row is pretty impressive


And for DOING that, hes gonna get a title as a reward :vince


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mox Girl said:


> So, when in the world are the IIconics defending those titles? It's almost been two months since Mania, have they even defended them once?


Sasha Banks ruined those belt ,Her complains got the Iiconics in the job house


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexa is the only woman on the roster that can pull this gimmick off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Alexa is hot. Not used to her having a sympathy gimmick lol
> And wow how Rhonda missing is a bigger deal than I would imagine


ronda was the only true superstar in the women's division


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

How low can they go? In their search for the cure for insomnia(RAW), WWE will be involved in a class action suit by wrestling fans suing for attempted brainslaughter. Could all this crap be a crafty genius plan by Vincent Kennedy McMahon or just sheer senile dementia? Stay tuned if you're still awake.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> 2 hours in and still not one Charly segment, again this is unacceptable.


Need an in ring interview to see all of her too. wens3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135725820087898112


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's so hard to be an Iiconics fan :sadbecky


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lars is garbage


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Take your title back Bork 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh wow a interview that’s some good shit :vince3


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Seth is more boring than Roman Reigns and Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So far, the total number of defenses of the Women's Tag Title add up to 1...When Skanks/Borely lost them to the Iicornies. That's all. Boy, WWE really needed these didn't they?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cash in on this little chipmunk sounding bitch.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Seth is an insecure guy. You can just tell. That's why he hides his face with that beard. I bet Becky bullies him at home.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bet Brock plays games with Rollins until the end of the night


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TEXAS FAVORITE SON 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Seth has an annoying chipmunk voice and he’s like watching paint dry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock still a coward.

And now the guy with a face on his stomach.

:mj4


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"Come out here Brock, let's get weird baby"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Bet Brock plays games with Rollins until the end of the night


hockey game is 2-2, they have to wait until the end lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Seth paying tribute to Mox :mark


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Corbin is the fuckin' man


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:lol this is so bad


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is the Olive Garden Waiter out here? sigh...


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Baron Corbin saving RAW


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

These scripted promos are so shit


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

BARREN SNOREBIN.

:mark:

How many people are going to ask Seth to drop it to this hack?

The world has gone mental.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin helping Bork would make me mark so hard 

HOLY SHIT LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope Brock keeps playing Seth like a dummy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> And for DOING that, hes gonna get a title as a reward :vince


In Brock's defense, I don't know how anybody (employees *and* fans) who isn't on auto-pilot and/or whose passion hasn't been crushed because of this company's fuckery would feel the need to show up for more than a week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin DOES realise that if Brock does cash in and win, HE'LL be the one facing Brock at SSD?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Why is the Olive Garden Waiter out here? sigh...


when did he get fired from Apple Bees


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:vince$


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahahaha the kick to the balls

FUCK YOU GEEK ROLLINS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Yes Brock yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DO it cash in, plz.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Roman needs to come out he owes Seth.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

The beast :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

someone needs to just come down Brock cashes in and get Rollins DQd


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Na they won't do it


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Big Dawg gonna save the day


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

First match on TV for Brock since his return in 2012?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

You'd think Corbin wouldnt want to face brock this weekend


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Awesome! Low blow that chipmunk like he did you


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

This segment right here is exhibit A of what Moxley was talking about. No one talks like this in real life


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Loving Brock Lesnar right now


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbs no whyyyy


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, back to the same old shit....WWE's self destruction continues. I figured out why I watch. Not just masochism, it's like watching some guy who doesn't know he shit himself and pissed his pants. They're all serious and trying to look legit but you can't stop laughing at their accident.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

If Rollins can't make to his feet there no cash-in


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Take the title off this geek! Destroy him Bork :mark:


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

the_hound said:


>


She'd get it deep af


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Brock wins now and Seth wins it back on SSD by pinning Corbin in a triple threat, calling it


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

He wants to cash in at the Saudi show? Bleh...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

VINTAGE Bork making sure that there is no kill like overkill. :brock


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Y’all thought Brock wouldn’t take the oil money? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sephiroth766 said:


> This segment right here is exhibit A of what Moxley was talking about. No one talks like this in real life


And logic wise this makes no sense


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Kill him Brock


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

The3 said:


> If Rollins can't make to his feet there no cash-in


Tell that to Bayley


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Corbin's gonna beat Seth and Brock will cash in on Kofi. Please let it happen.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol WWE's attempt to keep viewers - Brock might cash in tonight, no next week, no the week after, no Friday! Please don't go! :vince7


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

If he cashes in Friday Im guessing it'll end up being on Kofi


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

They lied to us again :lol also so much for moron Meltzer’s prediction


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Brilliant angle! just Brilliant! 






fucking garbage.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is major overkill. It's stupid and not entertaining whatsoever.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao Brock is legit killing him with that chair.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Michael Cole: Defiantly Friday for sure I swear on God


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

SETH IS MY GUY BUT ITS HARD TO BE SYMPATHETIC TOWARDS HIM BECAUSE OF WM31


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why the hell wouldn't he just cash in?????

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

What a dumbass.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Boy Vince really knows how to make his superstars look like complete fucking idiots.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't they have security guards, or friends or something? I hate these super long beatdowns that go forever.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SUCH GOOD SHIT right? :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This segment was/is fucking awful.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Crowd chanting one more time :lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Rollins just got totally wrecked. Absolutely awesome segment


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

My fucking God this show is tragic.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So...triple threat? Or...what the fuck?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They made Brock look like the biggest idiot in the world.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMFAO please someone turn that into a gif


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Seth must be thinking... 'AEW'.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

the_hound said:


>


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He wants to win it in front of the King of Suadi Arabia.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Brock is the only entertaining thing on this shit show


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> They made Brock look like the biggest idiot in the world.


and that is saying a lot since he didnt knew he had a year to cash in


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

That subtle boom boxin' was perfection.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why wouldn't Brock just cash in right there? He fucked Rollins up.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Monday Night Raw-We Want You To Change The Fucking Channel.:vince


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brock killing geeks is always fun


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So..Brocks just gonna wait till after Corbin vs. Seth Friday? Wait what? Why?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Anyone else think Vince is taking out Moxley leaving and those interviews on seth here?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Well now that we know he's cashing in in Saudi.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

SPCDRI said:


> They made Brock look like the biggest idiot in the world.


nah man, they made him look like a beast. He should've cashed in, though. Knowing Brock he wanted to win it in Saudi, probably more money involved there


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Big bad Seth getting rolled out on a stretcher :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And now that they did that at the top of the 3rd hour/end of 2nd hour, they have nothing to build to for the next hour of the show. :lol

Brilliant stuff as always, Vince.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Welp, now that Brock is gone I can change the channel.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuck this garbage.

We need some Charly...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to laugh if he cashes in on Kofi after all lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Welp, Raw has peaked.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> They lied to us again :lol also so much for moron Meltzer’s prediction


that's why it's called a prediction, because it's him guessing 


wait why the fuck are they burying rollins? he gets beat up and Micheal Cole legit says the only reason he is champion is because he lowblowed Brock? wtf is happening?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

For the boner that Vince apparently sticks into Brock every time he shows up (confirmed by MOX), he sure just made Brock look dumb as fuck tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So what's main event gonna be? Lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Guess I’m changing the channel now, what a crap show


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty much gurantees the Undertaker will close the show.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

In my mark mind heres my thinking. Brock is actually gonna beat Kofi and was softening Seth up for Corbin to pay him back for helping Brock beat Braun last year. Brock and Corbin walk out of Saudi as champs.


Holy shit I just solved a rubics cube. Its happening!


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm going to laugh if he cashes in on Kofi after all lol


if that's what Fox wants, they will get it. The control in the company now is dictated by sponsors now.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes I would assume Taker is closing the show


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> And now that they did that at the top of the 3rd hour/end of 2nd hour, they have nothing to build to for the next hour of the show. :lol
> 
> Brilliant stuff as always, Vince.


They had reigns, they had 2 women's matches, they did the u.s. belt segment, and they did the big Brock segment. what's the main event? Cesaro/Richochet win trading? There's almost another hour left in the program!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I got a good feeling about Blood Money. I think Baron and :boombrock are walking out champs and smarks will meltdown.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> And now that they did that at the top of the 3rd hour/end of 2nd hour, they have nothing to build to for the next hour of the show. :lol
> 
> Brilliant stuff as always, Vince.


I'm guessing Cesaro vs Ricochet is the main event which ill be totally fine with


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Pretty much gurantees the Undertaker will close the show.


They better start his entrance now with any hope of them getting the full segment in


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"You sit there and talk about the Attitude era and your Austin 3:16 and it didn't do a damned thing, well Vince(2019)3:16 says I just shit my pants!" My god this is like watching the world's longest clusterfuck. I think we stay tuned to see just how bad it can possibly get so we can sit here and say "We were there watching it when Vince's head exploded and a bunch of tiny Stephanies came out screeching at the top of their lungs".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135729491584700417


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

You know the announcers explained to the viewers at home that Lesnar was waiting until Friday. However the people in audience have no idea and just feel cheated and false advertised


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> In my mark mind heres my thinking. Brock is actually gonna beat Kofi and was softening Seth up for Corbin to pay him back for helping Brock beat Braun last year. Brock and Corbin walk out of Saudi as champs.
> 
> 
> Holy shit I just solved a rubics cube. Its happening!


I'm totally on board with this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock does all that only to walk away. :lmao

Mong much?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Guess it’s orton and hhh in the third hour fpalm


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I got a good feeling about Blood Money. I think Baron and :boombrock are walking out champs and smarks will meltdown.


Dude I would cry tears of joy and Im not even kidding holy shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Let me guess brock is driving the amber lamps


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Being in this thread is so fun for all the reasons WWE DOESN'T want.

AEW is coming at the perfect time.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Damn, I thought Brock would be in the ambulance.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Lol Becky.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So he wants Kofi in Saudi Arabia and Corbin goes over an injured Rollins?

Please, let this forum burst into flames when that happens

:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is more and more true as each week passes


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Even brought Becky for extra suspense :wow


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

SPCDRI said:


> They had reigns, they had 2 women's matches, they did the u.s. belt segment, and they did the big Brock segment. what's the main event? Cesaro/Richochet win trading? There's almost another hour left in the program!


Triple H and Orton


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Becky: "that segment was awesome"
Seth: "I know right..."


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bearded Fit Finlay looks weird lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

SPCDRI said:


> So he wants Kofi in Saudi Arabia and Corbin goes over an injured Rollins?
> 
> Please, let this forum burst into flames when that happens
> 
> :mark:


Would be absolutely hilarious


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is Cole going to say Seth has Anal Bleeding


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Roxinius said:


> Anyone else think Vince is taking out Moxley leaving and those interviews on seth here?


me too, it's weird, he basically got a violent beat down by brock + Corbin, made him look weak and had Micheal Cole say he is champion because of a lowbow
fucking buried as a top guy, dude's dead. is he leaving to wtf? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Needed a stretcher for a bunch of chairshots to the back and Bork's finisher on the mat?


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

SPCDRI said:


> So he wants Kofi in Saudi Arabia and Corbin goes over an injured Rollins?
> 
> Please, let this forum burst into flames when that happens
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


I like it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brock should cash in on the Man. Seth isn't worth it.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Trophies said:


> Becky: "that segment was awesome"
> Seth: "I know right..."


Lmao exactly how it went


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Man seeing her man getting carted off like a bitch! :lol


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Exercise time with Bray. :bosque


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HE needs to say I used to be Husky Harris, now look at me


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bray has gotten jacked


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So what will be the main event? Oh right, Taker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AEW destroying Raw in the ratings with Brock as Champion.

:banderas


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So the pig is Husky Harris?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

If Baron and :boombrock win the belts on Friday and Lacey beats Becky at Stomping Grounds I'll never say another bad word about WWE again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Fuck this garbage.
> 
> We need some Charly...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lame when the cam pans to the audience


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's suppose to be Vince :HA


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wrestlemania equivalent PPV, wonder how much money was offered to make that statement f**k right off, if it was you'd have the women's division allowed in the ring rather than getting a couple of extra days off


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

done.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Huskus :lol I see what you did there Bray


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is fucking lame fpalm


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Doesn't make any sense that Brock would fly himself to Raw, beat up Rollins but not cash in and want to fly 10-12 hours to Saudi Arabia to cash in on Friday.

Rollins looks terrible here, Brock looks stupid and Corbin looks like an idiot for softening up Rollins for Brock to come out, like why would Corbin kayfabe want to face Brock instead of Rollins.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Vince Devil Puppet. :done


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHAT IS THIS SHIT.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Vince with horns :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wrestlecrap has returned. Thanks for ruining it. Fucking lame lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Vince is alright with portraying himself as the devil now? :lol


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Um, what am I watching???


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

now this is such good shit


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If Baron and :boombrock win the belts on Friday and Lacey beats Becky at Stomping Grounds I'll never say another bad word about WWE again.


Id let Vince pee on me no ****


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What the actual fuck am I watching right now?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Gay.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My oh my how we are falling backwards into this Lane character talk about lack of development


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm sorry, people actually think this Wyatt shite is good?

What a load of fucking crap.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

What is this crap? This gimmick has officially jumped the shark fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bray bruh :sodone


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Triple H is here!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao. What the fuck


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

...I can't even ...This.....


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Mango13 said:


>


PERFECT!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Starting to think WWE actually has no idea where this Bray thing is going, like he had an idea that they approved and started off with, but WWE creative took it over and have no clue what to do now.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I see some of ya hated that, but I thought that was some good tongue-in-cheek humor.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Welp. There goes Bray. What a lame fucking direction. After they showed him in that mask he should have debuted but instead he's doing stupid lame face-palming skits. No Direction should be his name.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Well this was looking like it could have been something amazing but once again Vince its drawing it out too long I feel awful for Bray because he could have this gold


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THEY STRAIGHT BURIED BRAY WITH A FUCKING RICHARD SIMMONS DANCING GIMMICK ALREADY

PYRO

YOU WERE RIGHT

YOU WERE RIGHT ABOUT EVERYTHING!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I legit forgot all about Trips and Orton


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Bray segment might've been worse than Lacey Evans thinking it's 1950 and wrestling in quicksand tonight.

Woof.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I hate these glorified house show PPVs.

Oh we booked Orton vs HHH and Taker vs Goldberg with no heat. Go out there and start some shit with long winded promos. :vince3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know what did I just watch


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> What is this crap? This gimmick has officially jumped the shark <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />


It's been bad for a while now and it's getting worse I fear I don't think it's salvageable at this point. Theyll replay this cringe on Smackdown.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Are we supposed to care about an HHH-Orton showdown? They were just buddies in evolution’s reunion earlier in the year (or whenever the SD 1000 show was)


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

That episode of Firefly Funhouse had a nice ending. I was expecting the cute pig to be killed or something bad happen to him.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

So it's looking like Taker is going to be the main event. :mj2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is this like therapy for Bray or something?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> That Bray segment might've been worse than Lacey Evans thinking it's 1950 and wrestling in quicksand tonight.
> 
> Woof.


Charlotte tanked the match.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Husky Harris is unhealthy chocolate loving Pig and Bray is Mr Motivator, gosh I don't understand it but it's funny.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lmao at Vince being portrayed as a devil and Bray basically being viewed as a pig during his Husky days.

Kudos to him on getting in such better shape, too.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

So is Bray ever gonna wrestle again? Or he’s just gonna wait till his contract is up and go to AEW (if they even want him)


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


She drunk af :lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

I don't know about you, but I'm gonna pull up my pants and do the muscle man dance.


Bray is never going to wrestle again.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

THE MUSCLE MAN DANCE IS SUCH GOOD SHIT. ITS SO YOU. BRAY WYATT!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Charlotte tanked the match.


Nah. She just sucks.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like this Wonder Showzen shit Bray is doing :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Welp. There goes Bray. What a lame fucking direction. After they showed him in that mask he should have debuted but instead he's doing stupid lame face-palming skits. No Direction should be his name.


I did like the "Vince is the literal devil" and Husky Harris was once a pig tongue in cheek stuff. But yeah this segment should have more of a mysteries vibe to it.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

I did kinda like devil Vince thou..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> So Vince is alright with portraying himself as the devil now? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rkolegend123 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Welp. There goes Bray. What a lame fucking direction. After they showed him in that mask he should have debuted but instead he's doing stupid lame face-palming skits. No Direction should be his name.
> ...


Problem is it's not what it really could be it's just more of that comedy dancing crap that were used to


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That was pretty pointless. He should've stopped the Funhouse episodes and made his in-ring return after he revealed the new look/mask.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's the 3rd hour and RAW doesn't have that new blacked out look. that fucking lasted long :beckylol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Nah. She just sucks.


The Seth experiment didn't last 2 months. Sad!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Magicman38 said:


> So is Bray ever gonna wrestle again? Or he’s just gonna wait till his contract is up and go to AEW (if they even want him)


Maybe this gimmick was more to bury him than to push him lol I'm starting to think that


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

NEXT WEEKS FIREFLY FUNHOUSE HAS ALREADY LEAKED!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> It's the 3rd hour and RAW doesn't have that new blacked out look. that fucking lasted long <img src="http://i.imgur.com/fEQi6ed.gif" border="0" alt="" title="beckylol" class="inlineimg" />


That's true. It's already been forgotten!!
:heston 
:heston 
:heston


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This isn't 2009...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The Seth experiment didn't last 2 months. Sad!


Someone's mad.

I'll give you that it is creative, though. Wrestler has bad match? Opponent tanked match.

A good one to use in the future for sure.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

this triple h vs orton thing is so weird.. They have nothing to face off about, they are only fighting because they wanted a random high card match for Saudi..


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

the_hound said:


>


I see Charlie then there's Liv..... :O :O


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

:trips promo time. :yawn


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


I didn’t realize she was such a little tease :datass


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I don't know what did I just watch


The pig was Husky Harris (Bray's past gimmick only notable for being a fat fuck and almost getting Bray fired in real life), Bray telling Husky if he gets in shape he will have the "Whole world in his hands" (a part of early Wyatt Family gimmick). 

Vince about to fire Husky until Bray hits the gym to get in better shape since Vince is a body mark. All just tongue-in-cheek humor on Vince's physique fixation mirroring Wyatt's career.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Big bad Seth getting rolled out on a stretcher <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />


Pretty much the reason no one will stay over, Brock is booked ridiculously strong.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Xenoblade said:


> this triple h vs orton thing is so weird.. They have nothing to face off about, they are only fighting because they wanted a random high card match for Saudi..


I'd Mark if they said we're just doing this because of the Saudi money


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Just realized the show will end with HHH/Orton then Undertaker. Fuck creating new stars I guess


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

lesenfanteribles said:


> I see Charlie then there's Liv..... :O :O


Liv looks awful with pink hair though


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Man I remember Orton was white fucking hot in early 2009, what the fuck happened fpalm


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Orton aged well.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wait are they wasting the cash in this quick?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This is how far we have gone with his character.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

the_hound said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fearless Viper said:


> Orton aged well.


I remember when he was much slimmer. Now hes bulked up bigger than HHH lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

What was the beat in the Firefly segment from...it's an old hip hop song..Beat sounds so familiar


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hug It Out...lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> That's true. It's already been forgotten!!
> :heston
> :heston
> :heston


It's fucking hilarious it took them what all of 2 weeks to forget about it? :beckylol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> The pig was Husky Harris (Bray's past gimmick only notable for being a fat fuck and almost getting Bray fired in real life), Bray telling Husky if he gets in shape he will have the "Whole world in his hands" (a part of early Wyatt Family gimmick).
> 
> Vince about to fire Husky until Bray hits the gym to get in better shape since Vince is a body mark. All just tongue-in-cheek humor on Vince's physique fixation mirroring Wyatt's career.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135731733633085440


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wait the Brock/Seth segment already happened? I thought it was the main event so I went to 7-11.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

WrestlingOracle said:


> The pig was Husky Harris (Bray's past gimmick only notable for being a fat fuck and almost getting Bray fired in real life), Bray telling Husky if he gets in shape he will have the "Whole world in his hands" (a part of early Wyatt Family gimmick).
> 
> Vince about to fire Husky until Bray hits the gym to get in better shape since Vince is a body mark. All just tongue-in-cheek humor on Vince's physique fixation mirroring Wyatt's career.


Well done


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

You can tell Trips is proud of Orton


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Jetta? Like a Volkswagen?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This makes no sense, why all of a sudden would Triple H want to kick Orton's ass after not even talking to him in months? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Batista :buried.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Orton is the legend killer again? Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come On Randy. Dont let him use that golden Shovel


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

My ISP is having issues and my feed keeps lagging


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why does Hunter keep saying 20 years? It's been 16 years.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Buster Baxter said:


> Orton is the legend killer again? Lol


he's a man who wears many hats


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hour 3 of Monday Night Raw-Where The Old Folks Run Wild


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mox Girl said:


> This makes no sense, why all of a sudden would Triple H want to kick Orton's ass after not even talking to him in months? :lol


Meh, Saudi money. Does it need to make sense? Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is Sami? Maybe he can have a fan ask a ? about AEW <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Got to see the lovely Lacey (even though it looked like she got straight up short-changed by Charles Flair :armfold), more Bray zaniness, Brock murder Seth, and the double whammy of an Alexa face turn *and* the birth of Team Smol Bean (Nikki and Bliss).

All things considered, this RAW surprisingly didn't suck as big a dick as I thought it typically would. :bjpenn


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orton with the balls in Stephanie's purse joke. :lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Orton going full CM Punk here


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Third hour already? I missed the first parts then


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:maury


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Mox Girl said:
> 
> 
> > This makes no sense, why all of a sudden would Triple H want to kick Orton's ass after not even talking to him in months? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


 Hunter should have said let's just make this short and quick and grab that Saudi money


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Stealing CM Punk jokes? Lame shit. End this please.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Legend...Killer that's why I always fucked with Randy since 2004


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Orton Corpsing? Send for the Man!!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

My feed came back just in time for Orton to tell HHH to retrieve his balls from Stephs purse :beckylol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

:lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love when Orton breaks character :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There you go. Seth is winning on Friday. Ugh. Get that lousy title off him.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Mango13 said:


>


:thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3 :thirst3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

A Charly segment finally :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont tell me ricochets going to take on Cesaro for like the fifth time time in a row


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Got to see the lovely Lacey (even though it looked like she got straight up short-changed by Charles Flair :armfold), more Bray zaniness, Brock murder Seth, and the double whammy of an Alexa face turn *and* the birth of Team Smol Bean (Nikki and Bliss).
> 
> All things considered, this RAW surprisingly didn't suck as big a dick as I thought it typically would. :bjpenn


you have some low standard there man 





wait, so they are fighting because they watched a recap video? 
also the crowd gets hot for this same OLD hhh/Stephanie line? are they fucking sheep 
TRIPLE JUST SAID HE HAD BIG BALLS?! poor man :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't really care for Ricochet, but they actually produced a pretty good theme song for him.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Lmao I love how Orton got so weak off his own joke


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe they added that cringe sound effect to the start of Ricochet's theme.....


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Steph's boobs are a burden to HHH? or I didn't get it right? :lmao


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Good segment, but dumb line saying Randy has "never had balls". He's always been rebellious, outspoken and ballsy. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Orton laughing at his own joke amused me :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Dont tell me ricochets going to take on Cesaro for like the fifth time time in a row


7th....and I'm not kidding at all.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cesaro and Ricochet getting 10 minutes tops, since afterwards there will be a commercial, 5-minute Taker entrance and Taker saying "Goldberg, at Superstar Showdown, you will rest in peace!" :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

my directtvnow feed just cut for usa and its better than this raw, :heston


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> There you go. Seth is winning on Friday. Ugh. Get that lousy title off him.


This company suckkkksss. They actually planted a seed of doubt that Corbin could win and then just squashed it by having him cut that promo for no fucking reason. Jesus.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Did they just cut to commercial while Cole was talking? or was that my feed catching up?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Piss poor attempt to sell a match. Heck, Piss poor attempt to sell Super Showdown. I will be skipping that PPV and the next I am sure. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MrJT said:


> What was the beat in the Firefly segment from...it's an old hip hop song..Beat sounds so familiar




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135734779347972096


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Ricochet's theme sounds like it starts with gun shots...


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

throwing cm punk jokes, Randy Orton vs hhh for what reason again?! wtf is it that hard to make sense?!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> my directtvnow feed just cut for usa and its better than this raw, :heston


Yeah mine has been fucking up USA for the past like 10 minutes.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

I'd almost forgotten about it.. But, I guess those tweets of Riddle's about how he was turning up tonight to mess with Brock didn't work out...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> This company suckkkksss. They actually planted a seed of doubt that Corbin could win and then just squashed it by having him cut that promo for no fucking reason. Jesus.


Yep. And anytime there is alittle doubt (which is rare), they then have the challenger give a promo just like that and remove all doubt in the process.

fpalm


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I seriously think I should give up on this company.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah WWE it wasn't social in the way you want it to be lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Looking through twitter and yikes.

This is what they produce with their back against the wall? They. are. so. FUCKED.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Low key, Nikki can get these hands


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Here comes the underwear model Cesaro :lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

I miss actual titantron videos.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135735962934415360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135736286063538176


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Well that was going to make people want to watch on friday.

Break the fourth wall, pretend you have a rivalry but nah, I'll just fight you friend for that money ££££


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ace said:


> Looking through twitter and yikes.
> 
> This is what they produce with their back against the wall? They. are. so. FUCKED.


this would make sense if their back was against the wall.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> Yeah mine has been fucking up USA for the past like 10 minutes.


OMG mine is too! What the fuck?!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro has a listenable theme. Wonder what he had to do to get that finally


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> OMG mine is too! What the fuck?!


it's pissing me off I keep having to switch channels and then switch it back to USA to get the feed to come back.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


Mommy


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rare sloppiness from Ricochet. Oops.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

This crowd is shit. I've heard bigger pops at funerals.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Cesaro's theme sounds nice.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> it's pissing me off I keep having to switch channels and then switch it back to USA to get the feed to come back.


Exact same energy bro. It must be the service! :fuck


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Patrick Sledge said:


> This crowd is shit. I've heard bigger pops at funerals.


The Arm Wrestling contest killed what little energy this crowd had.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> Exact same energy bro. It must be the service! :fuck


It's weird, on my end it seems like it's just USA other channels seem to be fine.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

patpat said:


> you have some low standard there man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I post in weekly show threads nowhere near as much as before because of this company's fuckery, so I'll take whatever silver linings I can get from them. :lol

And yeah, this one-off match needed some semblance of story building, so seeing them scrape by with bare minimum material isn't surprising in the least.

:trips2


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

New men in black looks awful


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Low key, Nikki can get these hands


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> Patrick Sledge said:
> 
> 
> > This crowd is shit. I've heard bigger pops at funerals.
> ...


I actually enjoyed the arm wrestling segment strangely enough. It's been a while since we've seen one, I welcome anything with WWE these days because my expectations are so low, it's easy to impress me with this company now.

As far as this RAW goes, it's actually not bad compared to the last few weeks


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Is Taker just gonna walk to the ring and roll his eyes ? It’s already 10:44


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> It's weird, on my end it seems like it's just USA other channels seem to be fine.


Same. sometimes the audio even cuts but the video keeps goin'...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

So much for that 'dark gritty third hour'.

That lasted like two weeks?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Patrick Sledge said:


> This crowd is shit. I've heard bigger pops at funerals.


The best funerals have karaoke and a keg on tap.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

"This very important match-up"? :ha WHATS IMPORTANT ABOUT IT?? WHAT BUILDUP DID THEY GIVE IT?!?! :lmao


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

BarrettBarrage said:


> So much for that 'dark gritty third hour'.
> 
> That lasted like two weeks?


1. The week they announced it hahah


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Patrick Sledge said:


> This crowd is shit. I've heard bigger pops at funerals.



Yep, crowd's fault


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BarrettBarrage said:


> So much for that 'dark gritty third hour'.
> 
> That lasted like two weeks?



I mentioned this earlier, made me laugh pretty hard :beckylol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

R-TRUTH :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

R Truth :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Truth :lmao


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

THE JOB SQUAD IS HERE


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

THAT PIN LOOKED LIKE SHIT :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This show might end with Taker trying to walk to the ring. 11 mins left with commercial break.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:kobelol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Truth :beckylol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO R Truth's the best :lmao


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Truth :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mella is money :mark


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, I am too depressed to post Peyton pics


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Truth just won "Entertainment" again :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mella :lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

I can't believe Corey got to tap Mella's sweet ass.

Douchebag


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oldertaker vs Oldberg YAWN

It will take Taker 10 mins to walk the ring, then he will just say Goldberg you will rest in piece, then the show willl end.

And taker will get his paycheck


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Man, I am too depressed to post Peyton pics


IIconics are trash, Billie Kay is ugly and Peyton is annoying


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135740254881603584


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Last 10 minutes of RAW will be Taker's entrance, fuckin disgrace

What a fuckin waste of time RAW was


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

There should be a compilation video of R-Truth getting chased with that funny music someday on Youtube. :lmao :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Mella is money :mark


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oldertaker vs Oldberg YAWN
> 
> It will take Taker 10 mins to walk the ring, then he will just say Goldberg you will rest in piece, then the show willl end.
> 
> And taker will get his paycheck


whats with wrestling fans and coming up with shitty nicknames


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

kill wwe


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Blues win...WWE better close out with something good here now


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Drave Maverick wins the 24/7 title at some point :lol His persistence is hilarious.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Pronk255 said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > Oldertaker vs Oldberg YAWN
> ...


it should be Crippletaker and Oldberg


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let me guess a 10-minute walk from The Undertaker and then one minute Goldberg rest in peace see you on Friday lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135740254881603584


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> whats with wrestling fans and coming up with shitty nicknames


If WWE would stop bring back hasbeens then we wont need shitty nicknames.

But its shitty product, so we get shitty nicnames


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

By time Undertaker gets down to the ring, the show will be over.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135740950272077824


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Taker's entrance in person is awesome but after you've seen it for yourself, seeing it on TV is nowhere near as good lol.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I miss Ronda


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

k - we got 6 minutes left. Undertaker's entrance will probably take 5 of that..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Blues win...WWE better close out with something good here now


great series so far.

back to boston


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I wonder what this promo will be like. Maybe Undertaker will turn a Casket into a boombox and dance around.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Taker sucked 10 years ago let alone now.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Oldberg Drills Taker with a Chair from behind, that would be a good close


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> If WWE would stop bring back hasbeens then we wont need shitty nicknames.
> 
> But its shitty product, so we get shitty nicnames


and yet you continue to watch.

go enjoy oldust and y200 (see what I did there)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A low pop for Taker, WWE should not advertise stuff like this and make it more of a surprise


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

He’s literally gonna walk to the ring and say Rest In Peace :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is just sad at this point. Another legend diminishing his legacy by sticking around to long. Taker should of hung the boots up years ago.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Taker better hurry the fuck up he's gonna run over 11PM just getting to the ring


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> A low pop for Taker, WWE should not advertise stuff like this and make it more of a surprise


doesn't help when he comes out 2 hours and 55 minutes into a three hour show either.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't get why Taker wears awful gear. Go back to what you wore in the early 90's with the gray gloves and gray long socks. This gear sucks.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

REST

IN

IRELEVENCY!

:heston


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Piehound said:


> k - we got 6 minutes left. Undertaker's entrance will probably take 5 of that..


Yes. And 1 min of "goldberg RIP, see you Friday "


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

The promo will be:
Goldberg... will... rest.... in .... peace


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I used to get excited when The Undertaker would be on Raw. Now when I see him I'm like just stay home Taker.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Taker better hurry the fuck up he's gonna run over 11PM just getting to the ring


2 min left hahaha :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Phenom needs dat check to go through. Shooting lightning out of your hands isn't cheap.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Just say Rest in Peace already Mark.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

did....did he just call him GoldBird?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Taker...no more overrun. Hurry it up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hahaha Goldberg See You Friday.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

1 minute left :beckylol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Again, why does anyone care? These house show matches being promoted with no heat on live TV is trash.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

1 minute left lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cant believe Taker will job to Bill


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrJT said:


> did....did he just call him GoldBird?


Yesss. :heston


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

This is sad


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cant believe Taker will job to Bill


Bill is the GOAT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> 1 minute left lol


Times up :vince


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

lOL 20 sec over fun then he was cut off


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow lmao that was a lame ass ending fpalm 
Cut off undertaker hahahaha :heston


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Horrible time management...is Andy Reid back in the gorilla?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GOOD PROMO, TAKER.* :clap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135742328902246400


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This is how Taker vs Oldberg will go down


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Your next :lol what a swerve


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol cut fast as shit


Dunn in the back


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Wow, looks like he got the entire promo in lol. Good job taker


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

It was a decent lil 2 minute promo :draper2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO it got cut short


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Undertaker comes out and gets cut off LMAO :heston


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

USA Network like Cut it, Cut it, Cut it now. We need to see The Radkes.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Sure you will Taker. Sure you will.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

IS TAKER STILL GOING?? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I did like when Taker said "You're next"..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

He actually cut an okay promo there, until they told him to wrap it up :lol


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Gotta hand it to Taker. Even after all these years, we can't stop talking about him. Nice promo


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I swear Taker basically has the same promo every time he shows up.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Good RAW with a bad crowd tonight 6/10


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Great timing there, just cut off the Undertaker, yet we can have Truth screwing around for 5 mins right before it


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

They cut The Undertaker after saying You're Next? :lmao :lmao


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

If you were waiting for that all night.... damn :laugh:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I bet they were in the back going "Taker, we have 30 seconds left, wrap it up" :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

LOL probably the best promo Taker has cut since the Michaels feud and WWE trying to turn the show off faster than Challis at the end of Halloween 3.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

lesenfanteribles said:


> They cut The Undertaker after saying You're Next? <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />


they had to. The radkes is coming on and that's a 5 star show about fat people that gets all the ratings


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW makes you question life choices.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Such good shit!


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Yes. And 1 min of "goldberg RIP, see you Friday "


k.. between the 2 of us we predicted the ending of Raw pretty much spot on. :laugh:


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Patrick Sledge said:


> they had to. The radkes is coming on and that's a 5 star show about fat people that gets all the ratings


So it's an unscripted show? ooh no wonder.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

God, another garbage Raw. They really are underestimating AEW.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> RAW makes you question life choices.


And then Lacey makes it all worth it


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

lesenfanteribles said:


> Patrick Sledge said:
> 
> 
> > they had to. The radkes is coming on and that's a 5 star show about fat people that gets all the ratings
> ...


I honestly have no idea what it's about. I think it's Honey Boo Boo all grown up


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

WWE's just dancing their way~~


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF is this show after Raw? :lol Raw doesn’t seem so bad now


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Patrick Sledge said:


> I honestly have no idea what it's about. I think it's Honey Boo Boo all grown up


Same. I just checked out their imdb profile and I turned off my stream after.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

To everyone saying "another terrible raw", don't forget it's the WWE. This wasn't the worst raw of the year. We got a pretty good main event, we saw Rollins get beat down by Brock, we didn't get Corbin or Reigns in the main event. Aside from Charlotte going out on Xanax and vodka, it was a pretty good show.

7/10


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm telling you, that was awful.

AEW is supposed to fear this? :lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If WWE is actually going to do a Legends Belt, they should just put it on Undertaker.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Roman Reigns/Usos vs Drew McIntyre/Revival

- The Miz/Seth Rollins/Paul Heyman/Brock Lesnar MizTV segment

- Becky Lynch promo

- Rey Mysterio/Samoa Joe segment + attack

- Alexa Bliss turning face by attacking the IIconics

- Seth Rollins/Baron Corbin/Brock Lesnar segment + brawl + Brock attack on Rollins

- Bray Wyatt Firefly Fun House segment

- Triple H/Randy Orton segment

- Cesaro pulling out a table that had R-Truth strapped to it lol)

- Undertaker short promo


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

WWE must pay Taker really well for these matches seeming as he said interviews last year that he didn't particularly enjoy the long haul events, flies over, stays as short as possible around the match and flies back again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135743730793639936


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Highlights of RAW:

watching re-runs of The Office and going through these pics/gifs


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Roman Reigns/Usos vs Drew McIntyre/Revival
> 
> ...


You forgot the arm wrestling match


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Just a reminder that Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder are the Raw Tag Team Champions, in case everyone forgot since they haven't been on Raw in 5 weeks.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Robbyfude said:


> Just a reminder that Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder are the Raw Tag Team Champions, in case everyone forgot since they haven't been on Raw in 5 weeks.


I forgot there was a raw tag title lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Patrick Sledge said:


> I forgot there was a raw tag title lol


With the added bonus of the current tag team champs for the women, the Iiconics, having at least one member of the tag team lose clean on RAW or Smackdown EVERY WEEK. That's how they've been booked since Wrestlemania. They've been booked into the fucking ground and have lost a match on RAW alone for a month straight.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

EMGESP said:


> God, another garbage Raw. They really are underestimating AEW.


They've booked their tag team scene into the gutter and one of AEW's selling points will be tag teams like Young Bucks and Lucha Bros. Do you think AEW is going to go the entire month of October without male tag team champs working a match on television?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Robbyfude said:


> Just a reminder that Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder are the Raw Tag Team Champions, in case everyone forgot since they haven't been on Raw in 5 weeks.


I'm still so glad they won the titles.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Piehound said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. And 1 min of "goldberg RIP, see you Friday "
> ...


We were both very accurate it was quick and to-the-point I'll give him that LOL
:russo


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> I'm still so glad they won the titles.


Utterly ridiculous. Either beat them or build them up.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Robbyfude said:


> Just a reminder that Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder are the Raw Tag Team Champions, in case everyone forgot since they haven't been on Raw in 5 weeks.


Damn, they weren’t/won’t even be on Main Event this week.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135752074203787264


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Highlights of RAW:
> 
> watching re-runs of The Office and going through these pics/gifs


Nice!! I'm working my way through The Office again, still the funniest show of all time in my opinion. Never gets old.

Anyway, not a terrible Raw tonight but still a lot of shit. The Undertaker cut a decent promo and gets cut off haha. HHH and Orton were two of my favorites growing up but that segment sucked, you can tell guys dont care about the builds to the Saudi shows and nothing ever happens there, pretty much a waste of time.

I enjoyed Cesaro, Joe, Strowman/Lashley and I'm glad to see Nikki Cross getting some better booking and development. I wish they would bring Wyatt out its time to pull the trigger!!

The best part for me was the Lesnar beatdown, we all knew he wasn't cashing in but that's the kinda shit I love in wrestling, brutal beatdowns. It has honestly been great seeing Lesnar more often, I'm sure the days are numbered though haha. Overall, decent Raw but not great.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135755291033817093


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> I swear Taker basically has the same promo every time he shows up.


What do you expect, when their actual match will be two minutes of kick and punch before Undertaker wins win via Chokeslam. How do I know this? Cause it´s literally the only signature move that doesn´t end with one of them in the ER. They can´t do the Spear/Jackhammer or the Tombstone Piledriver without one of them suffer internal bleeding, a broken back or neck.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Nice!! I'm working my way through The Office again, still the funniest show of all time in my opinion. Never gets old.


What they do even in the slight facial expressions is just perfection. I always take hard breaks from it, so when I go back and re-watch it, the comedy always feel fresh. Plus, I can never just watch 1 episode. When I start, I have to go through the entire seasons lol.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Nikki Bella pics in this thread made me remember how much I miss her being in the WWE.

Oh, RAW.. It mostly sucked.

They made Brock look like a fool. Rollins was right there take advantage of after the beating he got and the beast backs away with no good reason. So they are going to fly Lesnar all the way to Saudi Arabia with no announced match just so he can cash in the MITB case. lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Southerner said:


> The Nikki Bella pics in this thread made me remember how much I miss her being in the WWE.
> 
> *Oh, RAW.. It mostly sucked*.
> 
> They made Brock look like a fool. Rollins was right there take advantage of after the beating he got and the beast backs away with no good reason. So they are going to fly Lesnar all the way to Saudi Arabia with no announced match just so he can cash in the MITB case. lol


Called it 4 hours ago :lol

At least Lacey didn't lose clean so that's an improvement I guess...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Had to step away during the Lacey/Charlotte match... watching highlights now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>













-XERO- said:


> Her butt is wet.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135762099609587713


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That Lesnar beatdown on my boy.... 

Oh and the highlights didn't show Firefly Funhouse!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just saw the Firefly Funhouse segment....

It was different, but enjoyable...

Bray needs to be treated like a top guy on Raw as soon as he returns to the ring!


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

ill just read the spoilers as usual. for those that watch the whole show. my hats off to ya.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Didn't Watch lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> If WWE is actually going to do a Legends Belt, they should just put it on Undertaker.


Then Lesnar should cash in on that instead of the universal title. That way he can keep that title forever and nobody would give a shit.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm sure Taker wanted to say "You're next... To Rest In Peace", but couldnt because he used his 90% time on his entrance.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

To be fair this RAW was nowhere near as bad as the last few that have gone on.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was better than previous weeks which isn't saying much. Dont mind seeing Roman Reigns team up with his cousins to take on Drew McIntrye and Revival. Just wished Roman would have a gimmick change to match his cousins. Was not surprised that the battle between the two tall blondes would end in a DQ. Got to protect them although it was odd to see a face (Becky) just interfere in a match like that. Enjoyed that little segment between Misterio/Samoa Joe as well as they are really setting up Dominic to take over for his father someday.

Was that an official Alexa Bliss faceturn? I was not sure of this storyline with Nikki Cross but its going well. Still hoping for a big payoff. Oh yeah, when was the last time Peyton Royce or Billie Kay won a match since being Tag Team Champs? Lol at that cop out with Brock Lesnar cashing in his briefcase. Of course that wont happen on RAW. WWE are using WCW 2000 tactics to get ratings boost which is sad. Brock will NEVER have any kind of match on RAW. Got to love that 50/50 booking for Richochet/Cesaro with a cameo appearance of the 24/7 Champion. Lastly, I have no comments for the HHH/Orton and Undertaker promos. Its there to promote a show from Saudi Arabia. It is what it is.


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

EMGESP said:


> Why the hell is he speaking Spanish to Joe?



Señor Joe?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A show that actually involved wrestling within the opening hour was better than last weeks show that involved ZERO wrestling in the first hour?

Would never have guessed.

It was a shit show, let's be honest. Nothing worthwhile happened. No one gives a shit about Shane McMahon, let alone him being in a feud with Reigns. Bray Wyatt is now a fat dancing moron. Brock Lesnar, much to no ones surprise, didn't cash in. I dont even remember them bringing up Stephanie mentioning that Lesnar was disrespectful last week. Cesaro and Richochet in MORE pointless matches. 

I mean, if people are enjoying this, fair enough but man your expectations and entertainment level are low.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Alexa Bliss*: So glad to see her get physical again, even though I like how WWE is taking it easy with her but still it's always great to see her in the ring.









*Legendary Lesnar*
















I'll be so glad once he takes the belt off of tyler black already. I mean my god how boring can one be?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-So they're full-on running with the Becky/Seth relationship as an in-show thing it would seem. 

-Wow am I sick of the "music completely distracts wrestlers"" thing, I makes them look dumb every time.

-Carmella needs to win the 24/7 title off of R-Truth at some point, it'd be a waste not to.

-Thank you for reminding us how pointless Becky losing the SDL belt to Charlotte was Raw,

-Also Charlotte basically no-selling most of Lacey's offense was annoying given that Becky has been selling constantly for a month now to try and build up Lacey as a legit threat, despite being far more over. They could at least have Charlotte do the same.

-The Ricochet/Cesaro matches are really good, but I want to know if it's actually building to anything or not?

-The IIconics lose again, way to make those tag titles look good WWE.

-Etc.




Overall, pretty meh Raw.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What they do even in the slight facial expressions is just perfection. I always take hard breaks from it, so when I go back and re-watch it, the comedy always feel fresh. Plus, I can never just watch 1 episode. When I start, I have to go through the entire seasons lol.


Haha yeah same here, I just finished six and seven. The character of Michael Scott is genius. There is no comedy that can switch to light hearted so fast either.


----------



## hypnobitch (Jun 29, 2018)

All that both RAW and Smackdown is now is Reigns, Shane, Corbin, Lashley, Rollins, Kofi, Miz, Lynch, Charlotte, Evans and comedy jobbers playing Benny Hill on repeat. 

If you notice barely anyone else gets anything of value to do or is not seen at all. 
The brand split is practically done so why not just end it because both shows are the same people and show now anyway.

It is so sad to see such good talents go to waste because WWE and Vince just has a unhealthy fixation on the same boring performers. 

Apollo Crews, Buddy Murphy, Tyler Breeze, Fandango, Ali, Drew McIntyre, Braun Strowman, Kevin Owens, Drew Gulak & Samoa Joe to name but a few all could be far better presented if WWE tapped into what their talents are but NOOOOO the lazy sods in creative can't be bothered to make fresher exciting faces and prefer to bore us all into a early channel switcher tap out every week with Reigns, Corbin and Shane on the mic and the same tired faces complacently going through the motions. 

There is barely any passion on RAW or Smackdown now. 
I don't think I have ever known a company that is as stubborn in not giving their own fanbase what they want as WWE is. 
That company survives in name value alone now but those ratings and potential competition incoming will even dent that final sailing oar.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Balls Of Steele said:


> Hour 3 of Monday Night Raw-Where The Old Folks Run Wild


Bottle of Geritol on a poll match next week


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

what bothers me now is the 24/7 title, so for three weeks now is just r-truth running away, I mean is was funny once but every time?, let drake have the title and a new gag.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I passed out after the Bray shit. I didn't miss anything right


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Asuka842 said:


> -Carmella needs to win the 24/7 title off of R-Truth at some point, it'd be a waste not to.


Every segment now I'm just waiting for Mella to roll him up 



Asuka842 said:


> -Also Charlotte basically no-selling most of Lacey's offense was annoying given that Becky has been selling constantly for a month now to try and build up Lacey as a legit threat, despite being far more over. They could at least have Charlotte do the same.


This was hands down Charlotte's worst match on the MR I don't know if it was bad chemistry or Lacey is just that bad, but the timing was off the entire match and was painful to watch. Felt like the fans where chanting we want Becky all the way through it, Hell I feel like they had Becky just jump in and interfere because the match was tanking so badly it needed stopped.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

-I wish that the commentators would stop acknowledging the "wild card rule is in effect", we ALL know it's bullshit. It's the same wrestlers on both shows. It was meant for Roman to appear on both shows: DA BIG DAWWWGGG RUUULLLEEEE

-Shane is still getting way too much TV time

-Why did The Miz completely stop caring about his feud with Shane? He should be out there helping Roman at least.

-I really don't give a shit about Lucha House Party vs Sullivan

-Lacey is very entertaining to watch, but her match against Charlotte, you can tell she's still very green. Also, why is Charlotte still involved in this feud? It's really taking away from Becky and Lacey. Also also, why did Becky wait 10 minutes throughout the match to attack Lacey? Becky hates both of them, why not attack both of them after the match?

-I'm all for the Bliss and Nikki alliance. Hopefully this means an Alexa Bliss face turn and not just her lazily turning on Nikki in a couple of weeks. Oh, and Bliss looked fire in those white jeans.

-I don't care about Strowman and Lashley, but their segment was alright.

-Lesnar beating the fuck out of Rollins was entertaining. Only downside is WWE keeps tricking the fans to tune in for something by advertising it like Lesnar cashing in, then just says fuck you and it doesn't happen. Lesnar obviously does not care about the Universal title.

-Firefly Fun House was alright, a little cringey this week. Can we get Bray in the ring already?

-Cesaro and Ricochet have been very fun to watch. Also, the 24/7 title was meant for R-Truth.

-Undertaker looked like he didn't want to be there, he couldn't wait to get out of there.

-No Eric Young, Viking Raiders were DOA, no Finn Balor, and EC3 looks miserable. Feel so bad for him.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> This was hands down Charlotte's worst match on the MR I don't know if it was bad chemistry or Lacey is just that bad, but the timing was off the entire match and was painful to watch. Felt like the fans where chanting we want Becky all the way through it, Hell I feel like they had Becky just jump in and interfere because the match was tanking so badly it needed stopped.


You could see Lacey turning away from the chops and just screwing up spots. She's just not ready.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135755291033817093


Beware of false prophets.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135755291033817093


I can't wait for the anti-HHH threads on here ten years from now. :mj4


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I was trying to figure out what was bugging me about Charlotte's promo last night. Becky cut a really good promo, Lacey cut basically the same promo that she always does, but she at least delivered it well, but Charlotte was "off." And then I realized, she's acting way tuo smug and happy and laughing here. She got embarrassed by Bayley, she should feel more angry and frustrated, but she's pretty much the same.

And that's a problem that I have with Charlotte's booking, they refuse to let her character evolve. They sort of teased it awhile back where it felt like she was going more "psycho," becoming more violent, unstable, and crazy after all her failures, and it was kind of interesting. But then they just, stopped and reverted her back to the "arrogant entitled" heel that she's been all along. It felt like a waste of potential.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Asuka842 said:


> I was trying to figure out what was bugging me about Charlotte's promo last night. Becky cut a really good promo, Lacey cut basically the same promo that she always does, but she at least delivered it well, but Charlotte was "off." And then I realized, she's acting way tuo smug and happy and laughing here. She got embarrassed by Bayley, she should feel more angry and frustrated, but she's pretty much the same.
> 
> And that's a problem that I have with Charlotte's booking, they refuse to let her character evolve. They sort of teased it awhile back where it felt like she was going more "psycho," becoming more violent, unstable, and crazy after all her failures, and it was kind of interesting. But then they just, stopped and reverted her back to the "arrogant entitled" heel that she's been all along. It felt like a waste of potential.


It's the Cena syndrome. 

It's just a subtle way to bury a program or individual for your benefit. Cena used to do it all the time with the likes of Owens, Rollins, Miz, Punk or even Reigns. Charlotte is too smug (for real) to understand how to evolve one's character and its emotions to get your point across the most effective way.

Nope. Just smile smug, say something condescending that has nothing to do with what others said or the feud, and laugh it off. It's an annoying trait WWE has instilled onto their talent.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I felt pretty bad for Lacey. I’m not a huge fan or anything (not really a fan at all really, yet) but with Vince’s fetish for an identikit of ideals he has rushed her and her and Charlotte had a train wreck. There was no need to expose her like that with all the talent they have on the books, she’s not going to go away anyway as Vince likes her so just find something for her to allow her to develop. I keep thinking back to Trish and her development, and maybe it’s rose tinted memories but I don’t her recall her being exposed anywhere near as much so soon and they have a more talented women’s roster now than they had then.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> I can't wait until AEW's show comes on in the Fall. Fuck WWE and fuck the old fuck.


You gotta stop watching live, m8 :woah


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The title lived up to it's name the show was GOOD, Thank you very much.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

people thought Charlotte vs Lacey was bad? I mean... awful? I'm confused. Thought the match was fine. It looked like a big ass brawl. Didn't look like a wrestling match. Thought it was fine


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brock said:


> You gotta stop watching *at all*, m8 :woah


*Fixed. :lelbron


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

StylesClash90 said:


> The title lived up to it's name the show was GOOD, Thank you very much.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

domotime2 said:


> people thought Charlotte vs Lacey was bad? I mean... awful? I'm confused. Thought the match was fine. It looked like a big ass brawl. Didn't look like a wrestling match. Thought it was fine


It was sluggish and this is Charlotte we are talking about here, It would have made sense if both were acting hesitant throughout the match since both were supposed to be a loose alliance that went South last week on Smackdown and could have patched things up since then.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

WINNING said:


>


That the show was good, What was it that hard to make out?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

StylesClash90 said:


> It was sluggish and this is Charlotte we are talking about here, It would have made sense if both were acting hesitant throughout the match since both were supposed to be a loose alliance that went South last week on Smackdown and could have patched things up since then.


sluggish? really? I mean, it starts off with them brawling trying to get the upper hands. 

Someone sent me a bunch of gifs of "botches"...and i still dont even see it. Everything looks like a brawl, inperfect.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

domotime2 said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> > It was sluggish and this is Charlotte we are talking about here, It would have made sense if both were acting hesitant throughout the match since both were supposed to be a loose alliance that went South last week on Smackdown and could have patched things up since then.
> ...


It looked awkward I saw no reason to intitiate a brawl while still trying to have a proper wrestling match if it was that personal which is why it fell apart.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

StylesClash90 said:


> The title lived up to it's name the show was GOOD, Thank you very much.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

virus21 said:


> Bottle of Geritol on a poll match next week


:banderas


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


Yeah I thought the meaning of the title was funny too until Raw turned out to be a good show nice to see ya on board:wink


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

SEETHING :maury


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

WINNING said:


> SEETHING <img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


Obviously you don't understand sarcasm with zero shits to give, Seems your desperately seeking my attention lol.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

StylesClash90 said:


> Yeah I thought the meaning of the title was funny too until Raw turned out to be a good show nice to see ya on board:wink


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>












You sure your sending the right message?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice of Lesnar to give Rollins/Lynch some personal time together :brock4


----------



## cewfa85 (Jun 5, 2019)

I watched it last night and I have a few thoughts. 

1. I wish they would do something different with Brock Lesnar. I think he and Paul Heyman are getting old. I wish he would either go back to MMA or at least be more of a fighting champion and/or presence on RAW.

2. I think WWE needs to get rid of the separate branding and let each wrestler wrestle on either/both shows. 

3. I'm not a fan of Lacey Evans. Her only redeeming quality as far as I am concerned is that she has a nice ass. OTOH, her having a feud with Charlotte Flair would be pretty interesting. 

4. In general, I like the new attitude of Bayley, but to make this championship run more plausible they need to have her find more of her inner bitch.

5. I like Miz as a tweener, and I would like to see Roman Reigns be more of a heel, especially against Shane McMahon being a heel.

6. The insults traded between Randy Orton and HHH were pretty weak. I wish WWE would allow for more adult scripts and story lines. I wish Randy Orton would have said something like "That's funny, because I was teabagging Steph last night" when HHH told Randy that he never had any balls.


----------



## Jimmie Whitaker (Jun 8, 2019)

Its such good SHIT


----------

